# Never been convinced by Windows? Here is a challenge for you.



## error10

(With apologies in advance to lattyware for the clear satire)

Windows.

This thread is aimed at the people who have heard the name, maybe even tried it in the past. This thread is aimed at getting people to try -- and I mean *really try* -- Windows. I see a lot of people commenting on Windows, saying why they don't use it, and a lot of what is being said is flat out wrong, misguided, or without proof or reason.

So, this is my challenge to you: Try Windows properly (read on for what I mean) -- and _then_ form an opinion. One outcome could be you running Windows, but at the same time the outcome could be you saying "Windows simply isn't practical for me to use daily" or "I tried it, and I don't like it, *and here's why*." This is not a thread of zealotry telling you that Windows is the best operating system made and everyone should run it right now, no exceptions. That simply isn't true.

Now I've used Windows since version 3.0 and DOS before that and I am telling you that Windows is worth trying -- that you might find it better. There is a reason for this. Windows is an extremely good OS that has a lot of upsides. Windows users tend to be proactive about their OS, partly because of the Microsoft philosophy, and partly because they were in the same place you were before, and 'saw the light,' as it were.

There are a great number of reasons why you might want to run Windows. "Came with my computer," "I was already taxed for it," "everybody understands it" might be arguments you've heard before but I am going to try to give you some real reasons.

1) Games
Windows is a great OS for playing video games, sometimes even exceeding dedicated game consoles. Microsoft put a lot of work in making sure that Windows is the best gaming OS available and it shows. They even have the best versions of Solitaire and Minesweeper available anywhere for any OS.

2) Openness
MS has also spent over a decade making Windows the most open platform possible, so that viruses written 5 to 10 years ago will still run on the latest computers with Vista SP1 and Windows 7, and so that new viruses will work even more effectively. Internet Explorer and Windows Mail (formerly Outlook Express) have been specially designed to make sure that you can easily download viruses and spyware, just as soon as you disable the highly obnoxious security features which help prevent it.

With the advent of 64-bit Windows, there are very few viruses and spyware that actually work on the 64-bit platform (since they mostly all assume the platform is 32 bits and act accordingly) but as more and more people make the switch, virus writers will also switch to 64-bit.

3) Choice
Everybody is different and so some people want to run things other than what Microsoft ships with the OS and the automatically installed viruses and spyware available from the Internet. Windows has available millions of third-party software packages which do everything under the sun, and some of them actually work. A special class of software will uninstall viruses and spyware from your computer, but not all of them, since some are required to keep the IT support industry in business.

4) Reliability
Over the years Microsoft has made Windows even more reliable, by having the computer automatically restart when a STOP error occurs, and automatically checking the Internet to find a nonexistent solution to the problem. In accordance with choice, you can disable this so that you can stare at the blue screen of death all day if you want. Windows adds hundreds of new APIs for hardware drivers to generate STOP errors with each release.

5) Performance
Microsoft has a team of highly skilled programmers dedicated to eliminating Windows performance wherever they can find it. And it shows: benchmarks for Vista are consistently lower than those for XP. Unfortunately much of the performance came back with Vista SP1, and Windows 7 gained even more performance. Microsoft is sure to fix this problem in the future.

6) Innovation
Windows was the first OS to ship a Texas Hold'em game. Though it doesn't come with your computer, you have to pay $319 for Windows 7 Ultimate, and then download it. By using as much bandwidth as possible, Microsoft helps to drive the growth of the Internet and faster download speeds for everyone. In addition, a new major version of Windows comes out about once every five to seven years. With every Microsoft office stocked with standup arcade games and pool tables, their programmers can easily think up new features over a game of 9-ball or Donkey Kong (!).

7) Looks
Every new release of Windows improves on the look and feel of the operating system. With an upgraded GUI design, new artwork, backgrounds and screen savers, Windows 7 looks better than ever. You can always count on Microsoft to have a visually appealing operating system which requires expensive graphics cards to take full advantage of, just in order to view the upgraded GUI. This helps to keep the video card industry in business.

8) Customization
Windows has way more internal settings than its control panel exposes, and with third-party software you can enable hidden features, reskin the GUI, destabilize your system, and much more. There are so many options available you can spend years just customizing your system until the next version of Windows comes out.

9) Industry Support
Microsoft is good for the entire IT industry. Through the reasons shown above, Windows helps to drive a thriving business in PC hardware, software and support services, and this helps keep millions of people in East Asia employed.

These are just some of the reasons you might want to run Windows.

Now you are probably thinking there are some good reasons not to run my challenge, like:

1) I can't be bothered to learn something new.
This is true, and ignorance is bliss. People don't want to have to set everything up, and I sympathize with this, but it does pay off. In the end, if you can't be bothered, you can't be bothered. I'm just trying to say I think you should be bothered. If you use Windows long enough, you may wind up smashing your PC with a sledgehammer and having to buy a whole new PC. This helps create PC industry jobs, both in Asia and right here in the U.S. where they're desperately needed.

2) I don't want to lose everything!
You don't have to -- dual booting is there! Installing Windows does not mean removing your normal OS though Windows will helpfully hide it from you. It's easy enough to find again though and go back and forth if you want.

3) I need my command line power!
Well you're in luck because Windows now comes with PowerShell which is a totally revamped command line environment with the word "power" in its name and where none of the commands make any sense whatsoever. For a more traditional experience you can also install Services for Unix which has a more traditional command line environment that Microsoft purchased in the 1980s and never updated.

4) I tried Windows a while ago and I didn't find it interesting.
Yeah, 2000 wasn't as interesting as XP, and XP wasn't as interesting as Vista, and Vista isn't as interesting as Windows 7. Remember Windows is a moving operating system -- if you haven't tried Windows in five years or so, I would recommend you try it again -- you might be pleasantly surprised and find a whole new set of problems to resolve.

5) Drivers are a hassle.
Not any more. Now all you have to do is throw in the CDs that came with your system components and you can get all your drivers installed in just four or five hours. Sometimes you can even find updated drivers on the Internet. And if you're especially lucky, Windows will actually find the drivers for you.

Now, if after reading through, you want to try Windows, that's great. If you are planning to, I recommend you use Windows 7 Home Premium. It only has a retail price of $199 so you'll save a lot of money over Windows 7 Ultimate which only has Texas Hold'em and a bunch of useless screensavers you'll never use anyway. Feel free to try out any version you like, of course.

There are some common pitfalls to avoid:

1) Windows isn't Linux.
Don't expect everything to be the same. Don't expect to run the exact same software. Don't expect everything to work the same way. Ask around when you need to do something so a more experienced Windows user can tell you how to work around Windows' design flaws, and go with the flow.

2) Installing it and never booting it.
You won't like Windows if you just go in and "try it out." You'll get bored staring at Defrag, and boot back to Linux. Actually do tasks you want to complete in Windows. It usually takes 3 to 7 days of continuous use for you to get locked in, and 90 to 120 days of use to start suffering permanent brain damage. So you need to actually try to use Windows even if it is frustrating those first few days.

3) Trying it for 10 minutes and deciding it's too much hassle.
Windows isn't hard to use, but it does take several days to customize your desktop and to install all the little apps and utilities that other OSes already come with but Windows doesn't. The big hurdle to get past is the first week or two of usage where you're still setting everything up.

So that is it. My challenge is given. Run Windows for a few weeks properly, booting into other OSes as little as possible, and see what you think. Please don't respond before doing this -- the point of this thread is not to argue my points. Try it out and you might be pleasantly surprised.

I strongly believe Windows is a great OS, and should have a larger userbase, simply because it is a better and easier to use OS than people seem to think.

*Sig Messages:*

I did error10's Windows Challenge and *I now have a codependent relationship with Windows!*









Code:


Code:


I did [thread=402133]error10's Windows Challenge[/thread] and [b]I now have a codependent relationship with Windows![/b] :heart:

I did error10's Windows Challenge and *Windows now runs me!*









Code:


Code:


I did [thread=402133]error10's Windows Challenge[/thread] and [b]Windows now runs me![/b] :specool:

I did error10's Windows Challenge and *I now have lost two IQ points!*









Code:


Code:


I did [thread=402133]error10's Windows Challenge[/thread] and [b]I now have lost two IQ points![/b] :2cents:

I did error10's Windows Challenge and *I now live in a mental institution!*









Code:


Code:


I did [thread=402133]error10's Windows Challenge[/thread] and [b]I now live in a mental institution![/b] :sick:


----------



## Manyak

HAHAHAHAHA, that made my day!


----------



## Tsuna

So many words...


----------



## Microsis

it's not the issue of people never being convinced by Windows... It's the fact that most people have been convinced by Windows and form an ignorant respect towards other operating systems such as Linux.

The only reason I still use Windows in addition to Linux is points 1 (directX) and 9 (driver support - CREATIVE :swearing







above, and i'm hoping the Linux industry will improve on those two.


----------



## Criswell

This thread sucks.


----------



## Spart

Epic thread is epic.


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Exactly.

For general computing and gaming (Everything more or less) use Windows.
For Programming, Coding, hacking; use Linux and it's derivatives. (Stability)
For media use MAC. (Still, why would you







)

All systems server a purpose.


----------



## error10

Linux isn't good for your mom who just wants to browse the web and check email? Wouldn't you rather have a nice fulfilling conversation with her next time she calls, instead of tech support questions?


----------



## ryboto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Linux isn't good for your mom who just wants to browse the web and check email? Wouldn't you rather have a nice fulfilling conversation with her next time she calls, instead of tech support questions?


I don't know if there would be any fewer "tech support" questions using linux for the web, email, and to write some documents. On both Windows AND Linux you could have very similar problems, like opening certain file formats, downloading attachments, etc. I deal with ignorant users daily, they never learn, it wouldn't matter what OS they're using, they're going to have an issue with something.


----------



## bobdragster

I tried Linux once.
It looked pretty cool.

...But, then I opened up the music player. It wouldn't play anything. After searching forums and guides, I was told that I had to code a driver for mp3 playback into the program. That kinda just turned me off from it.

Now, don't get me wrong, anyone who uses Linux deserves some respect for being patient enough to get through the setup of everything like that. I still would like to put Linux on my laptop once I build a new PC so I can learn Linux, but I don't have the time or interest/motivation to do it right now.

-EDIT-
One thing I would like to note about my Windows experience:
I have only experienced the BSOD once when not overclocking memory. It was on my old HP pc, and it was a memory issue. Back then I didn't know how to fix it though so I had to get some help, but I ended up just getting a stick of 512mb ddr. Sure, I have dealt with many viruses and spyware, but none on my PC. Never ONCE have I had malware or a virus/worm/trojan/whatever.
My mom has and my grandpa has, but I fixed both of those in about 15-30min time. I just don't see what the fuss is about malicious software. It's not hard to avoid...


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobdragster*


I tried Linux once.
It looked pretty cool.

...But, then I opened up the music player. It wouldn't play anything. After searching forums and guides, I was told that I had to code a driver for mp3 playback into the program. That kinda just turned me off from it.

Now, don't get me wrong, anyone who uses Linux deserves some respect for being patient enough to get through the setup of everything like that. I still would like to put Linux on my laptop once I build a new PC so I can learn Linux, but I don't have the time or interest/motivation to do it right now.


I think you want the other thread







And, it works now.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

At first I thought you were serious...

Kinda funny...

But wrong.


----------



## metala

Quote:


Originally Posted by *james.ciesla* 
Exactly.

For general computing and gaming (Everything more or less) use Windows.
For Programming, Coding, hacking; use Linux and it's derivatives. (Stability)
For media use MAC. (Still, why would you







)

All systems server a purpose.

S..*sigh*...
Right... actually not...

To be honest, most of my hacks were done in Windows, and to be exact as possible, I haven't hacked anything using Linux yet.







Probably I have to switch to Windows back again









And other thing. I'm using Linux for general computing, and Windows for gaming..

I'm glad I haven't used Mac, cause the Macintoshes I used in school 5 years ago had 512KB RAM and if you put too much icons on the desktop, there wouldn't be enough ram to delete them


----------



## Dve228

That was pretty good. But I'm still going to use windows.


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
1) Games
Windows is a great OS for playing video games, sometimes even exceeding dedicated game consoles. Microsoft put a lot of work in making sure that Windows is the best gaming OS available and it shows. They even have the best versions of Solitaire and Minesweeper available anywhere for any OS.


Damn straight! I love the new look in Vista, much better than the cut and paste graphics of most tux games.

Quote:

2) Openness
MS has also spent over a decade making Windows the most open platform possible, so that viruses written 5 years ago will still run on the latest computers with Vista SP1, and so that new viruses will work even more effectively. Internet Explorer and Outlook Express have been specially designed to make sure that you can easily download viruses and spyware.
False, especially if you go x64(why wouldn't you, it works flawlessly). Vista was redesigned to eliminate those problem, and while it may not be perfect, I ran my computer for 3 months without any antivirus software and didn't get a single piece of malware.

Quote:

3) Choice
Everybody is different and so some people want to run things other than what Microsoft ships with the OS and the automatically installed viruses and spyware available from the Internet. Windows has available millions of third-party software packages which do everything under the sun, and some of them actually work. A special class of software will uninstall viruses and spyware from your computer, but not all of them, since some are required to keep the IT support industry in business.
Again, its extremely difficult to get a virus, and for the record, after using both Ubuntu and Windows rather extensively over the past year, I've found that the 3rd party Windows applications work about 95% of the time (and thats in x64) where maybe 20% of linux applications (excluding repositories) will work without at least 20 minutes of tweaking.

Quote:

4) Reliability
Over the years Microsoft has made Windows even more reliable, by having the computer automatically restart when a STOP error occurs, and automatically checking the Internet to find a nonexistent solution to the problem. In accordance with choice, you can disable this so that you can stare at the blue screen of death all day if you want. Windows Vista has added hundreds of new APIs for hardware drivers to generate STOP errors.
You have a point there. I hate the solution feature, but I've never had a non-OC related crash on either XP or Vista. I can't say the same for linux.

Quote:

5) Performance
Microsoft has a team of highly skilled programmers dedicated to eliminating Windows performance wherever they can find it. And it shows: benchmarks for Vista are consistently lower than those for XP.
Again, false! It may have been true at launch, but since SP1 there is literally no difference between XP and Vista.

Quote:

6) Innovation
Windows was the first OS to ship a Texas Hold'em game. Though it doesn't come with your computer, you have to pay $319 for Vista Ultimate, and then download it. By using as much bandwidth as possible, Microsoft helps to drive the growth of the Internet and faster download speeds for everyone. In addition, a new major version of Windows comes out about once every five to seven years. With every Microsoft office stocked with standup arcade games and pool tables, their programmers can easily think up new features over a game of 9-ball or Donkey Kong.
I found it kind of annoying that I had to download the extras, so I guess you have a point, but its somewhat irrelevant. Ultimate is overpriced however.

Quote:

7) Looks
Every new release of Windows improves on the look and feel of the operating system. With an upgraded GUI design, new artwork, backgrounds and screen savers, Windows Vista looks better than ever. You can always count on Microsoft to have a visually appealing operating system which requires expensive graphics cards to take full advantage of. This helps to keep the video card industry in business.
Aero runs flawlessly on anything better than GMA950. While its true that you can run Compiz on GMA950, you still won't be able to watch movies or play games without first disabling it because of the rendering problem.

Quote:

3) I need my command line power!
Well you're in luck because Windows now comes with PowerShell which is a totally revamped command line environment with the word "power" in its name and where none of the commands make any sense whatsoever. For a more traditional experience you can also install Services for Unix which has a more traditional command line environment that Microsoft purchased in the 1980s and never updated.
True, but the GUI in windows allows you to do way more than the GUI in Linux, so its a bit of a tradeoff.

Quote:

5) Drivers are a hassle.
Not any more. Now all you have to do is throw in the CDs that came with your system components and you can get all your drivers installed in just a couple of hours. Sometimes you can even find updated drivers on the Internet.
Vista's update feature will install most of the drivers you need (video card, chipset etc..). And might I add they do a better job of it than linux's "Oh, but its not 100% absolutely guaranteed to be free for ever and ever so we're going to nag you about not using open source method". You also don't have to worry about shutting off xserver or installing packages just to get the drivers to install either.

While I appreciate that its just satire, don't spread empty rumours. This was worse than the Mac vs PC commercials.


----------



## Dawlish7

lmao!, this is madness some valid points yet come on im a linux nut but vista SP1 x64 is the dogs erm thingys


----------



## error10

Hey, I warned you right at the top that it was satire!


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## Dethredic

That was awesome!


----------



## William151515

lol i don't think this really has a purpose since 92% of the market goes to Microsoft
unless your trying to reach the 8% of Apple fanboys, but good luck there cult goes after people that leave ROFL
JK Apple is not a cult


----------



## DarkNite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobdragster*


I tried Linux once.
It looked pretty cool.

...But, then I opened up the music player. It wouldn't play anything. After searching forums and guides, I was told that I had to code a driver for mp3 playback into the program. That kinda just turned me off from it.

Now, don't get me wrong, anyone who uses Linux deserves some respect for being patient enough to get through the setup of everything like that. I still would like to put Linux on my laptop once I build a new PC so I can learn Linux, but I don't have the time or interest/motivation to do it right now.

-EDIT-
One thing I would like to note about my Windows experience:
I have only experienced the BSOD once when not overclocking memory. It was on my old HP pc, and it was a memory issue. Back then I didn't know how to fix it though so I had to get some help, but I ended up just getting a stick of 512mb ddr. Sure, I have dealt with many viruses and spyware, but none on my PC. Never ONCE have I had malware or a virus/worm/trojan/whatever.
My mom has and my grandpa has, but I fixed both of those in about 15-30min time. I just don't see what the fuss is about malicious software. It's not hard to avoid...


"code a driver"

install a codec.

MS Pays the owners of .mp3, .avi, etc. so they can have their codecs installed by default. In linux you have to install them. :/

Also, thread should be in Humour Section.


----------



## KloroFormd

Words cannot express the pain I feel as my sides split.


----------



## ReoEagle

What are you talking about.
MS-DOS + XTreeGold = PERFECTION!


----------



## error10

Made a few minor technical corrections to the OP based on the valuable feedback given above!


----------



## thiussat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobdragster* 
I tried Linux once.
It looked pretty cool.

...But, then I opened up the music player. It wouldn't play anything. After searching forums and guides, I was told *that I had to code a driver* for mp3 playback into the program. That kinda just turned me off from it.

When was this? 1993?


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiussat* 
When was this? 1993?

Na, he was actually told to download a codec, and somehow misinterpreted that as code a driver, and it was probably 2 or 3 years ago since all major Linux distributions have had MP3 support available for quite a while now. Hell, I was listening to MP3s in 1999 on a 486DX2-66MHz! (Of course it drove the CPU to near 100%...)


----------



## thiussat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
False, especially if you go x64(why wouldn't you, it works flawlessly). Vista was redesigned to eliminate those problem, and while it may not be perfect, I ran my computer for 3 months without any antivirus software and didn't get a single piece of malware.

How do you know?

Quote:

Again, its extremely difficult to get a virus, and for the record, after using both Ubuntu and Windows rather extensively over the past year, I've found that the 3rd party Windows applications work about 95% of the time (and thats in x64) where maybe 20% of linux applications (excluding repositories) will work without at least 20 minutes of tweaking.
What applications were you running that weren't in the repositories? Ubuntu has ~ 25,000 packages.

Quote:

You have a point there. I hate the solution feature, but I've never had a non-OC related crash on either XP or Vista. I can't say the same for linux.
I will bet that your "Crash" wasn't a kernel crash at all, it was more than likely a crash of Gnome.

Quote:

True, but the GUI in windows allows you to do way more than the GUI in Linux, so its a bit of a tradeoff.
Do more with Windows' GUI? Like what?

Quote:

Vista's update feature will install most of the drivers you need (video card, chipset etc..). And might I add they do a better job of it than linux's "Oh, but its not 100% absolutely guaranteed to be free for ever and ever so we're going to nag you about not using open source method". You also don't have to worry about shutting off xserver or installing packages just to get the drivers to install either.
I've never had to shut down X server to install graphics drivers. With most distros, Ubuntu included, the drivers are one click and they're installed. The only time you need to shut down X is if you are installing bleeding edge drivers that haven't hit the repos yet. But that is foolish to do to begin with.


----------



## thiussat

Good thread, BTW, error10. I got a good afternoon chuckle.


----------



## mst3k

I got a good laugh out of this! Personally, I think anyone taking the time to write a serious response is reading waaaaaaaaaayyyy too much into it and needs to chill out. Just because I use Vista Ultimate and paid $319 for Texas Hold 'em doesn't mean I can't laugh at this.


----------



## CorryBasler

LOL a wall of text!


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mst3k*


I got a good laugh out of this! Personally, I think anyone taking the time to write a serious response is reading waaaaaaaaaayyyy too much into it and needs to chill out. Just because I use Vista Ultimate and paid $319 for Texas Hold 'em doesn't mean I can't laugh at this.


Oh don't forget the latest brand new Ultimate Extra, Microsoft Tinker! You paid an obscene amount of money for it, you may as well play it, no?


----------



## bomfunk

Quote:



True, but the GUI in windows allows you to do way more than the GUI in Linux, so its a bit of a tradeoff.


WHAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT?????

IMO Linux GUI is _way_ better as far as customization / personalization is concerned. The only GUI customizing feature in Vista I've found so far is changing the color scheme (excluding "well durr" items such as rearranging the start menu etc.). And Compiz Fusion allows you to do so much more. Compiz is PURE WIN!

Quote:



Aero runs flawlessly on anything better than GMA950. While its true that you can run Compiz on GMA950, you still won't be able to watch movies or play games without first disabling it because of the rendering problem.


I have a cheapass Presario with GMA something, GMA300 or something along those lines I think... it played movies just fine Compiz enabled. What did annoy me was that when moving the player, the video would just appear as a blue box and the system started lagging until I was done...

Quote:



You have a point there. I hate the solution feature, but I've never had a non-OC related crash on either XP or Vista. I can't say the same for linux.


I have never had Linux crash on me (used Ubuntu, Kubuntu, OopenSUSE and Sabayon on different systems). I can't say the same for XP/Vista (the reason I finally went Linux was because Windows keeps freezing up and crashing on me. XP just locks up. Vista simply has to perform a 2-minute explorer.exe restart operation...) People have different experiences, but generally Linux seems more stable.

Quote:



Damn straight! I love the new look in Vista, much better than the cut and paste graphics of most tux games.


Who plays those games anyways?









Quote:



...But, then I opened up the music player. It wouldn't play anything. After searching forums and guides, I was told that I had to code a driver for mp3 playback into the program. That kinda just turned me off from it.


Whatever codecs Linux doesn't haver out-of-box it's automatically fetched for me (apart from proprietary ones, which were easily installed with, if I recall correctly, 7 or so mouse clicks)... much easier than downloading some bloody codec packs for Windows


----------



## 21276

this thread made me LOL! Unfortunately ok at work and my boss probably thinks I'm nuts for laughing for no reason...


----------



## mrtn400




----------



## Skullzaflare

im a windows [erson, but in no way does the windows gui have more options than linux lol

ANYWAY
i read the first 8 words and gave up on the thread, im already a windows person, im trying to get into linux though, sucks though, took me 4 hours to figure out how to rebuild the grub to get my pther os's working


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skullzaflare*


ANYWAY
i read the first 8 words and gave up on the thread, im already a windows person, im trying to get into linux though, sucks though, took me 4 hours to figure out how to rebuild the grub to get my pther os's working


You missed all the fun, then!


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bomfunk* 
WHAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT?????

IMO Linux GUI is _way_ better as far as customization / personalization is concerned. The only GUI customizing feature in Vista I've found so far is changing the color scheme (excluding "well durr" items such as rearranging the start menu etc.). And Compiz Fusion allows you to do so much more. Compiz is PURE WIN!

I have never had Linux crash on me (used Ubuntu, Kubuntu, OopenSUSE and Sabayon on different systems). I can't say the same for XP/Vista (the reason I finally went Linux was because Windows keeps freezing up and crashing on me. XP just locks up. Vista simply has to perform a 2-minute explorer.exe restart operation...) People have different experiences, but generally Linux seems more stable.


I wasn't talking about customization, I was talking about functionality. You know, like actually being able to do even the most basic things like mounting/reformating without having to type "mount ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk1", or if you are mounting a new drive, "sudo mkdir /media/disk1" before it, or being able to copy files without having to do it through the command line using sudo. The difference I've found between Windows and Linux is that Windows allows you to use the command line, but prefers you to use the GUI, while linux allows you to use the GUI, but makes even the most basic tasks not just hard, but IMPOSSIBLE to do without the terminal. This is the thing thats really holding back linux. Yes, the command line is powerful, but its so outdated and painful to use compared to a GUI.

I've never had XP lock up for a non-OC related problem, not in the 6+ years I've been using it, and I've abused the hell out of it. I have seen some Vista issues though, usually related to OEM installations like Dells, but I'm thinking Vista 32bit in general. I've never had explorer crash on me in 64bit Vista.

With linux its hard to tell when something goes wrong, because when it does, it usually doesn't tell you. Instead, you first have to figure out that something went wrong, then you have to search through your entire system for the log file, which is doubly painful because the search function (at least with Gnome) *DOESN'T EVEN WORK!!!* After that, you have to google the problem, usually resulting in a thread somewhere with hundreds of other users having the same problem, and try and fix it. If its something important to the OS, like a video driver that went wrong, you usually end up doing a full reinstall because its better than spending 4+ hours debugging (writing from experiences with the fglrx drivers).

Don't get me wrong, I really do like linux. As a programmer I find the terminal extremely useful, and I enjoy the customization. But as a full time OS its a big fail. There are just too many things that can go wrong and screw up your OS, and for everyday use it just becomes a hassle to have to use the terminal, so I only use virtualization for my linux needs.


----------



## Cod2player

Good thread









I'd have to say some of your points are a little over dramatised but still some good points. I use XP Pro SP2 and it works ok for me, never got a blue screen but I wouldn't mind giving Linux a try... If its good enough to make people swear by it then it can't be to bad.


----------



## bomfunk

Quote:

I wasn't talking about customization, I was talking about functionality. You know, like actually being able to do even the most basic things like mounting/reformating without having to type "mount ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk1", or if you are mounting a new drive, "sudo mkdir /media/disk1" before it, or being able to copy files without having to do it through the command line using sudo. The difference I've found between Windows and Linux is that Windows allows you to use the command line, but prefers you to use the GUI, while linux allows you to use the GUI, but makes even the most basic tasks not just hard, but IMPOSSIBLE to do without the terminal. This is the thing thats really holding back linux. Yes, the command line is powerful, but its so outdated and painful to use compared to a GUI.
Umm... in ubuntu, I only have to hit the actual device in the file browser and it automatically mounts it for me. As a matter of fact, so far I've only used the command line for one thing I want to - downloading youtube videos. Me thinks command-line uToob d'loada is way kewl!

Quote:

which is doubly painful because the search function (at least with Gnome) DOESN'T EVEN WORK!!!
The GNOME search works very well for me, whereas the last time Vista crashed on me before I wiped it and installed Ubuntu happened during a search (twice, actually... I thought that the first time was one of those, you know, regular Windows crashed -jKz-, so I tried again, and boom, that's when I lost it).

Quote:

and for everyday use it just becomes a hassle to have to use the terminal
As I said, I've never had to use Terminal for everyday stuff - and I use Linux for everyday stuff on regular basis. AFAIK you only need the Terminal for all sorts of advanced stuff, programmin etc. but that stuff I do in Windows anyways, so the Terminal has never gotten in my way.

But I know it's all a matter of preference, there are many things in Windows that I like better...


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobdragster*


...But, then I opened up the music player. It wouldn't play anything. After searching forums and guides, I was told that I had to code a driver for mp3 playback into the program. That kinda just turned me off from it.


code a driver.

LOL

I think you meant "install a codec" which is an automated process and takes approximately 15 seconds.

The problem with people is that they don't take the 20-30 minutes to actually learn the operating system. You think when you first sat down on a windows box you knew exactly what you were doing?


----------



## mst3k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Oh don't forget the latest brand new Ultimate Extra, Microsoft Tinker!

Hahahaha! Don't think that I haven't downloaded it, because I have, and I play it pretty frequently, if you want to know the truth. I used to play Spider Solitaire for a break but now I play Tinker.


----------



## error10

I guess that's a good reason to run Windows: You pay Microsoft an obscene amount of money and they ship you a new game every year.

I couldn't play Tinker because it requires 3D graphics and you don't get that in a virtual machine.


----------



## wierdo124

Dude, troll thread...fail


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Dude, troll thread...fail

You fail for reading comprehension.


----------



## Casper123

I gotta say i have win xp, vista 64 bit premium, vista ultimate 64bit and ubuntu all installed on 3 diffrent computers and the one OS i use the least is ubuntu but that is mainly because after the coolness of Beryl ran dry i am not talented enough to try to hack/code/program or just screw with the program enough to get it running the way i would like it to. I take my hat off to anyone that can do what i cant/to lazy to do.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Casper123*


I gotta say i have win xp, vista 64 bit premium, vista ultimate 64bit and ubuntu all installed on 3 diffrent computers and the one OS i use the least is ubuntu but that is mainly because after the coolness of Beryl ran dry i am not talented enough to try to hack/code/program or just screw with the program enough to get it running the way i would like it to. I take my hat off to anyone that can do what i cant/to lazy to do.


How do you want it to run? Post in the Linux section, maybe someone already knows the answer.


----------



## PiratesRule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Criswell*


This thread sucks.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtn400*












What a convincing argument you make.


----------



## error10

Some people just don't have a sense of humor. Or don't like their comfortable worldview challenged.


----------



## wierdo124

I actually have a great sense of humor. I prefer linux, but Windows runs my stuff better.

It should have been posted in off topic at least.


----------



## awdrifter

Took the Windows challenge about 10 years ago with Win98, I'm addicted to it ever since.









I did error10's Windows Challenge and *I now have a codependent relationship with Windows!*


----------



## Megaman_90

Hahah! Funny stuff man, Its good too hear Vista is still compatible with the viruses of yesteryear.

Seriously though....I run Windows and Linux, they both have their uses.


----------



## Tator Tot

I love meh linux, but I have to game on my Windows...the bain of the world...its like having 2 wives, one is a super hot model but kinda high maintence, and doesn't do house chores well, the other is great at house chores and can do most anything, but is a crab apple and gets sick alot.


----------



## Megaman_90

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I love meh linux, but I have to game on my Windows...the bain of the world...its like having 2 wives, one is a super hot model but kinda high maintence, and doesn't do house chores well, the other is great at house chores and can do most anything, but is a crab apple and gets sick alot.


Hehe great analogy! Slightly disturbing, but great nevertheless.


----------



## Tator Tot

Error 10 inspired me.


----------



## error10

I'm disturbed that you would compare gaming to house chores.


----------



## sc30317

TLDR, plus it was windows


----------



## eureka

******ed entirely. What's the point in *****ing over it, there aren't any good OS.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eureka*


******ed entirely. What's the point in *****ing over it, there aren't any good OS.


The best OS is the one you write yourself.


----------



## thiussat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


The best OS is the one you write yourself.










Or "code your own drivers" for.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiussat*


Or "code your own drivers" for.

















Can't I just download a codec or something to make it work?


----------



## lattyware

I actually laughed out loud, hilarious.

Can't believe I didn't see this for so long.

Rep+


----------



## TestECull

I am a long-time windows user. Why? Why not? Windows does what I ask, is easy to install and use and works with every piece of hardware I have. Would linux increase my FPS? Probably...but my Windows FPS is more than acceptable anyways.









error10, I hereby give you the "Parody thread of 2008" award.

Your sig banner:

Code:


Code:


:cool: Parody Thread of 2008 Award! :cool:


----------



## NrGx

I want my 5 minutes back. Terrible thread.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


I want my 5 minutes back. Terrible thread.


The thread sucks, but the OP isn't so bad.


----------



## Tator Tot

This thread is a good one

Though the OP is great.


----------



## Staplergun

Lol all I've ever ran is windows.

Works for me, always has, always will


----------



## Choggs396

ROFL!







This is two weeks old, I can't believe I didn't notice it earlier. lololol


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Staplergun* 
Lol all I've ever ran is windows.

Works for me, always has, always will

You never had a BSOD?! Somebody call Bill Gates, it took 20 years, but we finally found a satisfied Windows user!


----------



## jpw007

Tried not posting instead of bashing?

I'm happy with windows. Has the occasional hiccup but everything in life does.....


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
You never had a BSOD?! Somebody call Bill Gates, it took 20 years, but we finally found a satisfied Windows user!

I've had a number of BSOD's, but they've always happened when I was testing out overclocks (usually pretty high ones). Other than that, haven't seen them.


----------



## kazakia

ahaha never had a BSOD until i started OCing









Windows always worked for me but i want to switch to linux cause i believe its the future of OSes. Even though i know that im still not bothered and im too lazy.


----------



## froggger

I've only had a couple BSODs and they were all caused by the same thing, and I was running server 2008 64bit, not exactly your run of the mill OS. 
BTW they were caused by the built-in windows drivers for my ethernet card.


----------



## dcshoejake

I repped you purely for the time it would take to construct a post so massive


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcshoejake*


I repped you purely for the time it would take to construct a post so massive


Thanks







But now, if you have a sense of humor, go back and read it.


----------



## ouroboros1827

Win. I don't really use linux or windows anymore (love my mac...), but it was always easier and more reliable to run basic stuff in linux (ssh, rsync, personal scripts, torrent serving, basically anything useful). It's just hard to get a windows computer to do anything useful without some 3rd party program somebody wrote to emulate basic functionality of a unix box...

But I did use windows for games... (don't really play anymore, but it was the only viable option really). dota runs on os x, so i don't think i'll be using windows anytime soon...

EDIT: In short, I tried Windows and it just didn't stick... it gets boring, you know? I want my computers to DO things...


----------



## pr0bie

worth the read kept me amused


----------



## Aeloi

I've been using windows since 3.1. My current OS is Vista x64 but I also have been using Ubuntu for the past couple years although currently I am not using linux due to my creative sound card. Good thread error10


----------



## error10

It's pressure from Creative customers like you which will convince them to work with the rest of the community to turn their lame :turd: excuse for a Linux driver into something respectable. Personally I'm voting with my dollars. I won't buy an X-Fi until it works.


----------



## purdueman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aeloi*


I've been using windows since 3.1. My current OS is Vista x64 but I also have been using Ubuntu for the past couple years although currently I am not using linux due to my creative sound card. Good thread error10











Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


It's pressure from Creative customers like you which will convince them to work with the rest of the community to turn their lame :turd: excuse for a Linux driver into something respectable. Personally I'm voting with my dollars. I won't buy an X-Fi until it works.


You know creative actually released a driver that actually works. 
http://www.overclock.net/software-ne...river-out.html


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purdueman* 
You know creative actually released a driver that actually works.
http://www.overclock.net/software-ne...river-out.html

Yes, I know. That's the lame :turd: excuse for a driver I was talking about. Way too many people can't get it to install, even after reading every word of the directions and following them to the letter. There have been a few threads about it here in the Linux section.


----------



## Brythe

Quote:

1) Games
Windows is a great OS for playing video games, sometimes even exceeding dedicated game consoles. Microsoft put a lot of work in making sure that Windows is the best gaming OS available and it shows. They even have the best versions of Solitaire and Minesweeper available anywhere for any OS.
Pt.1 Isn't satirical or bashful at all. _It's true._


----------



## Drizzt5

I lawled a little bit at the thread.

Honestly... I once put ubuntu on my mom's laptop after backing up all her pictures and stuff like she asked... I did it for 2 reasons.

1. I wanted to experiment with ubuntu 8.
2. I wanted to see how long it would be before she noticed windows was gone and if she would have any problems doing day to day things.

She just clicked on firefox like I taught her to, she checked her email and did her stuff and ita ll worked. Even the printer and camera she occasionally uses worked when hooked up.

But still... I need windows (I'm using ultimate now...) for my games... Otherwise I wouldn't have a high end gaming machine... I'd be doing something else on my emachines.


----------



## Aeloi

i may have to install linux to try this driver. thanks


----------



## AOwpr

And copy/paste works much better in Windows than Linux.</joke>


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AOwpr* 
And copy/paste works much better in Windows than Linux.</joke>

lol some people don't get that one


----------



## ubernewhacks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ouroboros1827*


Win. I don't really use linux or windows anymore (love my mac...), but it was always easier and more reliable to run basic stuff in linux (ssh, rsync, personal scripts, torrent serving, basically anything useful). It's just hard to get a windows computer to do anything useful without some 3rd party program somebody wrote to emulate basic functionality of a unix box...

But I did use windows for games... (don't really play anymore, but it was the only viable option really). dota runs on os x, so i don't think i'll be using windows anytime soon...

EDIT: In short, I tried Windows and it just didn't stick... it gets boring, you know? I want my computers to DO things...


Betrayed by a fellow Northern Virginian? Heresy!


----------



## AJLarson

why don't you suggest a better option then..


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AJLarson*


why don't you suggest a better option then..


Somebody probably could, if we had any idea what you were referring to. A better option than what? In what context?


----------



## BlankThis

Haha I wonder what Latty thinks..

~B~


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


Haha I wonder what Latty thinks..

~B~


As I recall, he ROFLed.


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


As I recall, he ROFLed.


Good stuff


----------



## lattyware

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
As I recall, he ROFLed.

You are correct, sir!


----------



## Niklas

I almost got pissed off, till I actually read it







Nice effort!


----------



## GodofGrunts

wow people are still posting on this lol.


----------



## Transhour

yes, i will comment on this LOL.

the openness part made me laugh...


----------



## ubernewhacks

I skimmed it and thought it was pro-windows although when I saw his avatar I went back and re-read it and then I realized it was anti-windows


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ubernewhacks* 
I skimmed it and thought it was pro-windows although when I saw his avatar I went back and re-read it and then I realized it was anti-windows









Oh, but it IS pro-Windows! I've worked hard to highlight Windows' advantages.


----------



## Acreo Aeneas

I may not agree with some of the things posted, but for the most part it sums up most of my negative experiences.

I'm still a Windows user at heart and will continue to be. I've also used Linux for brief periods in the past (whether for academic/programming related or for fun). I found it more time consuming and it's probably due to the different usage nature. (And I'll be diving into Ubuntu soon...hopefully this improves my Linux experience. Yes Ubuntu does look nice and feature set may even trump Vista's "wow" factor.)

One good thing though, I would have such an extensive knowledge of technology if it were for the many problems with Windows.









This makes me want to make a "pro-Mac/Apple" thread of a similar nature. God knows most of those users deserve a good bonk on the back of their heads...


----------



## Transhour

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Acreo Aeneas*


This makes me want to make a "pro-Mac/Apple" thread of a similar nature. God knows most of those users deserve a good bonk on the back of their heads...










why? we already got one, it is call "linux distro"....know i am gonna take heat for that remark, but its true, i was playing around with my friends mac the other day, and everything i know about linux, works in the mac, so please explain this to me:

why would i spend 2500 dollars on a 500 dollar pc with a free OS?

just saying....


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transhour* 
why would i spend 2500 dollars on a 500 dollar pc with a free OS?

There isn't a $2500 mac. At least not a standard one.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transhour* 
why? we already got one, it is call "linux distro"....know i am gonna take heat for that remark, but its true, i was playing around with my friends mac the other day, and everything i know about linux, works in the mac, so please explain this to me:

why would i spend 2500 dollars on a 500 dollar pc with a free OS?

just saying....

Used to be because it already came set up and the user didn't have to do anything. Now you can get a Dell with Ubuntu pre-installed or HP with SUSE installed (I'm not positive on the HP one but I think you can).

The other reason used to be that it was a great computer for media apps. Until recently, with Mac jumping on Intel (whom they've bashed for years), those old media apps were designed for the PowerPC RISC arch type and ran really fast. Now the difference is minimal if at all noticeable.

Now, this is being really honest, I can only think of three reasons for buying a Mac.

1. The Mac-Fad. We all know that Mac has been pushing there product toward high school and college students and it is working pretty well. Let's be honest. The Mac laptops are pretty. Even I can't help loving the sleek design and look. Unfortunately, most people who jump on this band-wagon think they are better then everyone else.

2. The "It just works!" mentality. 99% of people who have used Windows have had crashes and BSODs. Windows is a poorly coded operating system and has always been prone to crashing. Add this to the fact that most people bought the cheapest computer that runs off crap hardware and you're bound to frustrate a lot of people. Apple does have a reputation for using decent hardware in there computers and most people don't know about Linux. (I haven't seen a Linux commerical since like 2004)

3. Fanboyism. These are the people that always have used Macs for a long time and will probably continue to always use them. They aren't any different then the people who grew up on Windows though.


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts* 
Now, this is being really honest, I can only think of three reasons for buying a Mac.

1. The Mac-Fad. We all know that Mac has been pushing there product toward high school and college students and it is working pretty well. Let's be honest. The Mac laptops are pretty. Even I can't help loving the sleek design and look. Unfortunately, most people who jump on this band-wagon think they are better then everyone else.

2. The "It just works!" mentality. 99% of people who have used Windows have had crashes and BSODs. Windows is a poorly coded operating system and has always been prone to crashing. Add this to the fact that most people bought the cheapest computer that runs off crap hardware and you're bound to frustrate a lot of people. Apple does have a reputation for using decent hardware in there computers and most people don't know about Linux. (I haven't seen a Linux commerical since like 2004)

3. Fanboyism. These are the people that always have used Macs for a long time and will probably continue to always use them. They aren't any different then the people who grew up on Windows though.

"It just works" is the bulk of it. I think fanboyism and fad-ism has little to do with it. Of all manufactured computers out there, macs are the most hassle-free, and I think that's why lots of people are switching. And with the switch to x86, macs can do a lot more than they used to, so that helps "switchers" be more comfortable.

At the end of the day, you've got a person using a computer. The whole "they only get it for fanboyism" thing implies that while the user is using the computer, he has a huge smile of excitement on his face with the knowledge that he is using said product. I don't know anyone else, but when I'm using my computer, I'm on my browser just doing my daily business like anyone else. I would hope that that goes for most others as well.


----------



## BigFan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts* 
Used to be because it already came set up and the user didn't have to do anything. Now you can get a Dell with Ubuntu pre-installed or HP with SUSE installed (I'm not positive on the HP one but I think you can).

The other reason used to be that it was a great computer for media apps. Until recently, with Mac jumping on Intel (whom they've bashed for years), those old media apps were designed for the PowerPC RISC arch type and ran really fast. Now the difference is minimal if at all noticeable.

Now, this is being really honest, I can only think of three reasons for buying a Mac.

1. The Mac-Fad. We all know that Mac has been pushing there product toward high school and college students and it is working pretty well. Let's be honest. The Mac laptops are pretty. Even I can't help loving the sleek design and look. Unfortunately, most people who jump on this band-wagon think they are better then everyone else.

2. The "It just works!" mentality. 99% of people who have used Windows have had crashes and BSODs. Windows is a poorly coded operating system and has always been prone to crashing. Add this to the fact that most people bought the cheapest computer that runs off crap hardware and you're bound to frustrate a lot of people. Apple does have a reputation for using decent hardware in there computers and most people don't know about Linux. (I haven't seen a Linux commerical since like 2004)

3. Fanboyism. These are the people that always have used Macs for a long time and will probably continue to always use them. They aren't any different then the people who grew up on Windows though.

Gotta remember that windows is coded for a wide variety of hardware, so, its much more difficult and you're more likely to run into problems, so, can't really blame microsoft. Mac OSX on the other hand is only for a selection of hardware so apple could optimize it just for that. Even then, they have their own problems. Recently, I was talking to a friend on another forum who's Mac was giving him a screen similar to windows BSOD(Dead mac screen(around that)). Was kinda surprised, but, he told me its been around for quite some time now. Some Mac users also experienced some problems when upgrading to the latest service pack(blue or black screen for hours on end). We get service packs for windows for free







, while, each service pack from apple costs ~$125.

@OP nice thread, although, anti-windows







I've used windows 95, 98, ME, XP and Vista and haven't seen many BSOD's over my usage, same with problems, so, I can say I'm satisfied. Time to call Bill gates and tell him that







I think what it comes down to is people think that any OS they use should be completely free of problems and that they shouldn't have to deal with them, but, people tend to forgot that they are dealing with a new OS and new technology, so, bugs will have to be worked out. Reminds me of the vista and nvidia driver problems when vista was first released


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigFan* 
Was kinda surprised, but, he told me its been around for quite some time now.

What do you mean "it's been around for quite some time?" It's not a common thing, if that's what your friend is getting at. But if he means "it's there," of course it is, just like the BSOD exists. They exist to tell you if you've got faulty hardware or a corrupt system.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigFan* 
Some Mac users also experienced some problems when upgrading to the latest service pack(blue or black screen for hours on end).

Apple screwed up the 10.5.6 update by only putting up half the download and passing it for the full thing, so only half the update completed and it still told the computers "update complete!"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigFan* 
We get service packs for windows for free







, while, each service pack from apple costs ~$125.

Who told you this? Service packs for OSX are available for download for free:

http://www.apple.com/support/leopard/


----------



## justarealguy

This thread owns lmao


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Hundred Gunner* 
lol some people don't get that one









I don't either. Explain please?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigFan* 
*Gotta remember that windows is coded for a wide variety of hardware, so, its much more difficult and you're more likely to run into problems, so, can't really blame microsoft.
*

Yes I can. Linux is built for a wide variety of hardware too. Servers, PowerPCs, x86, Sun, watches, atms, etc... Weird how almost all hardware will work with some generic drivers and a lot of hardware have drivers built for them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigFan* 
Mac OSX on the other hand is only for a selection of hardware so apple could optimize it just for that. Even then, they have their own problems. Recently, I was talking to a friend on another forum who's Mac was giving him a screen similar to windows BSOD(Dead mac screen(around that)).

What THG said.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigFan* 
Some Mac users also experienced some problems when upgrading to the latest service pack(blue or black screen for hours on end). We get service packs for windows for free







, while, each service pack from apple costs ~$125.

I'm sure you'll pay ~$500 dollars for Vista sp2 er... Windows 7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigFan* 
@OP nice thread, although, anti-windows







I've used windows 95, 98, ME, XP and Vista and haven't seen many BSOD's over my usage, same with problems, so, I can say I'm satisfied. Time to call Bill gates and tell him that







I think what it comes down to is people think that any OS they use should be completely free of problems and that they shouldn't have to deal with them, but, people tend to forgot that they are dealing with a new OS and new technology, so, bugs will have to be worked out. Reminds me of the vista and nvidia driver problems when vista was first released









You used ME without many BSOD's??? Holy crap I couldn't open open Microsoft word half the time without getting a BSOD. Kudos to you sir. [/sarcasm]


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts* 
I don't either. Explain please?

Simple: copy/paste is windows' specialty! I'm SURE you know what I'm talking about


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Hundred Gunner* 
lol some people don't get that one










Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Hundred Gunner* 
Simple: copy/paste is windows' specialty! I'm SURE you know what I'm talking about









OH! HAHAHAHAHA. I still had to look at that post for about 5 minutes before I could understand it.

Haha.

Wow.


----------



## carl25

Quote:

Yes I can. Linux is built for a wide variety of hardware too. Servers, PowerPCs, x86, Sun, watches, atms, etc... Weird how almost all hardware will work with some generic drivers and a lot of hardware have drivers built for them.
most bsods (which are rare in vista, i can honestly say i've never gotten a bsod, other than the time my ram died) are caused by video drivers. Video drivers do a whole lot more in windows than they do in linux.

and i really doubt anyone pays even close to $500 for vista
oem is $100-150 and every prebuilt computer comes with vista


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carl25* 
most bsods (which are rare in vista, i can honestly say i've never gotten a bsod, other than the time my ram died) are caused by video drivers. Video drivers do a whole lot more in windows than they do in linux.

and i really doubt anyone pays even close to $500 for vista
oem is $100-150 and every prebuilt computer comes with vista

Excuse me? They do more? Wow, that statement it totally ignorant.

And Vistas SMRP is 320$. $500 was just an exaggeration.


----------



## carl25

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts* 
Excuse me? They do more? Wow, that statement it totally ignorant.

And Vistas SMRP is 320$. $500 was just an exaggeration.

i mean more in mostly gaming terms, yea i know linux has the whole compiz fusion thing, 7 has one aspect of it but obviously not as advanced.

When linux plays as many games as windows and supports everything windows does with the same ease, then come tell me.

Like i said, any comp smart person will buy the oem for $150 or $100 for 32bit
and again like i said, most new computers come with vista installed


----------



## error10

Hey, it's no problem to use Windows as a gaming platform. It's an excellent gaming platform, as I've noted above.


----------



## Danylu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Hundred Gunner*


Simple: copy/paste is *Nvidia's* specialty! I'm SURE you know what I'm talking about










Oh god please forgive me I had to fix that quote.









So supporting Microsoft supports the whole IT industry


----------



## scottish_jason

this thread is ridiculously bias and overly exagerrated...also do you actually know anybody that uses linux but has never seen windows?


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottish_jason* 
this thread is ridiculously bias and overly exagerrated...also do you actually know anybody that uses linux but has never seen windows?

(Aside from the fact that you seem to have completely missed the point of this post...)

Yes. There are plenty of people out there now whose first computer was Linux.


----------



## lattyware

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottish_jason* 
this thread is ridiculously bias and overly exagerrated...also do you actually know anybody that uses linux but has never seen windows?

Care to actually give reasons or examples?


----------



## Bluescreen_Of_Death

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottish_jason*


this thread is ridiculously bias and overly exagerrated...also do you actually know anybody that uses linux but has never seen windows?


SOme people are just born without a sense of humor i guess =/


----------



## mr. biggums

windows only thing i hate about it is the pricing and versions god lol.

linux is alright too though i cant stand osx though


----------



## thiussat

I grew up with a Commodore 64, System V UNIX, SunOS, and later dabbled with AmigaOS. Then when Linux become the predominate *nix, I switched to it. I had never used Windows until I decided to take error10's challenge. So here's my review of Windows "XP."

WOW, just wow. I have never seen an OS that was so easy to install. There is no need to worry about what you plan on using your OS for, as Microsoft so kindly predetermines that for you! There is no need to figure out those stupid partition tables or worry about /boot this or /home that. No, Windows is just one big partition! All of your data is right there on the same partition as your system files. Thus it makes accessing them all the more easier. And no need to worry about corrupt partitions. On Linux, when your / partition goes, your /home data still remains. However, it is just disgusting to see /home intact while / went out the "Window" (pun intended). Windows alleviates this problem because if the one partition goes, it all goes. This makes you forget really quickly about the 10,000 music files and ***** pr0n .avi movies you had saved up! What I mean is you don't get sick to your stomach as you do with Linux, where you have all your data but no OS to access the data with. What good is that data is there is no OS to run it? May as well do what Microsoft does and just destroy all of it.

And then you have something that is so genius, it's not even funny -- the registry. Every installed program must "register" itself in sort of a database, if you will. This just makes things so easy and simple. No more of those damned config files in /etc as on UNIX/Linux! I much prefer HKEY_LOCAL to stupid things like /etc/make.conf and its overly complicated USE flags. For instance, I see USE flags like "mp3", "divx", "tar" "gzip," "kde" and I just scratch my head. What the hell are those? And the MS registry works behind the scenes, you don't know how it works or what it does, but it does work.

And Windows even has a way to clean the registry. All you have to do is pay $30 for a program called Registry Mechanic. Yes, it's not free, but it does a damn good job without you even worrying about it. Linux doesn't even offer a way to clean /etc. I guess they expect us to be geeky enough to clean the damn thing ourselves.

And Internet Explorer blows Firefox, Konqueror, Evolution, Seamonkey and all the other browsers out of the water. I like the idea Microsoft has -- bundle the browser with the OS so that the user can't uninstall it. This will keep your users secure from all the malware out there, as we all know IE is the most secure browser in PC history. And I like IE's tabs better than Firerfox. It looks like Firefox attempted a cheap copy of IE's tab feature and "add-ons." I guess when you're #1 like Microsoft everyone tries to copy you.

And WMP. I love it. I used AmaroK on Linux, which sucks in comparison. Sure, AmaroK had a nice music organizing and tagging mechanism and album art and all that, but it had no DRM protection. With WMP, you get DRM, which is nice because you can make sure your children aren't ripping DVD's or CD's. Also, DRM has the added perk of automatically contacting Microsoft's servers every time you play a DVD or CD with DRM protection. What this does is allow Microsoft to keep a log of everything you've ever done with WMP so that you can easily access this information in case you forgot the name of that pr0n movie with Briana Banks. A lot of people prefer to block the connection to Microsoft's servers, but I think that's dumb. I like the extra benefit of Microsoft keeping up with my viewing habits so I don't have to!

And, oh yeah, no more stupid UNIX file permissions (drwx-r--r---) <-----I mean what the hell does that even mean? All I know is that I can't write to / or /root or /usr and I HATE not having that control. Windows took the KISS approach and simply eliminated file permissions all together! The default account on XP can write to \\Windows\\System or \\Windows\\System32. Yes, I know some claim this is a security risk, but I don't see it. I think my $50 A/V scanner will catch anything suspicious in my System files (and I get free spyware upgrades with my purchase for 2 years). Hell, you can barely find AV scanners for Linux. And the ones you can find are free, and there's no way I would trust free software for things like AV scanning. Also, most Linux people are dumb saying not to use AV on Linux. Umm, I guess they aren't aware that Linux had 2 different worms, viruses and malware to effect over 35 users (in a lab) last year! And this number is expected to double next year to 4 viruses. This is according to Symantec, and we all know they are as objective as anyone. They have correctly predicted Linux virus doom since '98, and they have been right. Viruses have skyrocketed from 0 to 4 in a lab setting. A lab you say? Yes, a lab. However, we all know viruses can break out of labs at any time, so don't stick out your chests just yet Linux fanboiz.

Back to file permissions: what exactly is the point of having an admin and a user? Most PC's are made for ONE person. Microsoft understands this and did it right -- they allow you to have a separate limited user if you want, but they don't force it on you. In fact, you wouldn't even know about user accounts if you didn't go read up on it. Hey Linus Torvalds, are you listening? Linux and UNIX are what you get when you try to hack a server OS into a Desktop OS. Microsoft started out making OS's for the desktop and this is why they are more secure. You have more control when you can write to your System directory. Why can't the Linux people understand this?

And the Windows desktop environment is much more refined than the crappy KDE and Gnome. I mean it doesn't try to be pretentious with it's fancy names (what the hell is a Gnome, anyway?) I don't know what the Windows DE name is, but it doesn't matter. All I know is it doesn't have virtual desktops (thank God). I mean I get sick of having like 40 desktops on Linux. Microsoft was smart to get rid of virtual desktops (and they were kind enough not to sue Gnome or KDE for copying the idea).

And Windows has plenty of system maintenance tools built right into the menu that Linux doesn't have. There is an option to defrag your drive. Linux doesn't offer any defragging tools! How insane. I'd never thought about defragging until I used Windows. Sure Windows won't stay up as long as my Linux box (which would be up for months without a reboot), but that's because defragging can cause a few files to become discombobulated and thus require a reboot. This is normal. However, even though it can cause the box to need to be rebooted, it does have advantages. Defragging has been known to fix everything from disk errors, BSOD's, graphics driver problems, etc.. It can even remove viruses and get rid of that MSN icon in the toolbar. Defragging does everything as any A+ certified tech can tell you. "Just defrag." I think I will make a T-shirt with that phrase on it.

There is so much more, but that's all for now.


----------



## Dawlish7

haha ^^ im not quoting thiussat but my god it makes me want to use windows


----------



## pioneerisloud

All I read was the first post, but

I did error10's Windows Challenge and *Windows now runs me!*


----------



## scottish_jason

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lattyware*


Care to actually give reasons or examples?


basically everything he said... most of it had a small amount of truth to it but its exagerated to hell... If you maintain your computer properly windows should rarely give you problems


----------



## error10

You should go read thiussat's review on the previous page.


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiussat*


And then you have something that is so genius, it's not even funny -- the registry. Every installed program must "register" itself in sort of a database, if you will. This just makes things so easy and simple. No more of those damned config files in /etc as on UNIX/Linux! I much prefer HKEY_LOCAL to stupid things like /etc/make.conf and its overly complicated USE flags. For instance, I see USE flags like "mp3", "divx", "tar" "gzip," "kde" and I just scratch my head. What the hell are those? And the MS registry works behind the scenes, you don't know how it works or what it does, but it does work.


You're so right. On my dad's laptop, the optical drive mysteriously stopped working. Who knew that the registry key in question causing this problem was called:

{40203492-12048920394-202098402-230428034820}

Who in the world would rather have a .conf file that says Optical Disk = "enabled"? Not me.


----------



## Transhour

well all of us know in the computing world, the more complicated and cryptic something is, it has to be better right? and something that cost 300 dollars must be better than something that is absolutely free...


----------



## mcastaneda68

Nice job error10!

I am new to Linux and am sure that, once I learn how to use & support Linux (I was a Windows noob once), I will stop paying the ridiculous fees for software we pay at my company.

Hopefully, in a year or so, I can take the windows challenge!


----------



## The Fryer

i like both and have used both for some time now. and they have there better points over one another, but regardless they do the job needed. i just got vista ultimate the other day, and i must say, tinker is worth the price tag...lol


----------



## Zig-Zag

I love windows i have sense 3.1. Its grate for gaming and general computing cant wait for windows 7 supported games.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zig-Zag* 
I love windows i have sense 3.1. Its grate for gaming and general computing cant wait for windows 7 supported games.









You ran that through the Microsoft spel chekar, too, right?









Actually I tried Linux back in the Windows 3.1 days, and I couldn't believe ANYBODY would have wanted to run Windows! Linux was just so much better.


----------



## Zig-Zag

hay i know i can't spell but what do ya want from a high school drop out lol


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zig-Zag*


hay i know i can't spell but what do ya want from a high school drop out lol


Or use punctuation.

Also, you need Hey, cause hay is for horses.

And one last thing; shift key is your friend.


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Wow, just wow.

And yes, Wrynn has melted the Ice Stone. I win.


----------



## Maddog7771

When i start my custom built computer business i will offer Linux for free and windows for a fee. I love Linux because it simply works no bs no driver issues it just plane and simply works. Yes for gaming windows is nice but so is Linux for its lack of virus made for it


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maddog7771*


When i start my custom built computer business i will offer Linux for free and windows for a fee. I love Linux because it simply works no bs no driver issues it just plane and simply works. Yes for gaming windows is nice but so is Linux for its lack of virus made for it


[fixed]When i start my custom built computer business i will offer Linux for free and windows for a fee. I love Linux because it simply works, no bs, no driver issues it just works *plain* and simple. Yes, for gaming windows is nice, but so is Linux for its lack of virus*es* made for it[/fixed]

You might want to fix that grammar issue before you open a business. But I agree. However, don't forget about WINE for gaming.


----------



## wildfire99

*begins whistling the zombie nazi grammar police theme song*


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wildfire99*


*begins whistling the zombie nazi grammar police theme song*


Psh, I just made it readable. It's still really bad.


----------



## wildfire99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts*


Psh, I just made it readable. It's still really bad.


phs just make it readible stil iz wrealy bad

*grammar burglers strike again!*


----------



## Mr Bear

Only reason I use windows is for games, and that is not so much anymore. WINE works pretty well, but could be perfected. If that were so then I would say goodbye Windoze!


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr Bear* 
Only reason I use windows is for games, and that is not so much anymore. WINE works pretty well, but could be perfected. If that were so then I would say goodbye Windoze!

I don't think WINE can be "perfected". The only way would be to compile the games with winelib (or whatever it is called), but you can't do that unless you have the source. The only choice is to wait until OpenGL becomes dominate again.


----------



## princip

sorry


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


sorry


What?


----------



## Tarthen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr Bear*


Only reason I use windows is for games, and that is not so much anymore. WINE works pretty well, but could be perfected. If that were so then I would say goodbye Windoze!


The only problem the Wine developers have is (more-or-less) replicating the bugs that are in Windows. Pretty sad, really.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tarthen*


The only problem the Wine developers have is (more-or-less) replicating the bugs that are in Windows. Pretty sad, really.


Besides the whole translating package commands.


----------



## pLuhhmm

whos this thread aim @? The one person who didnt start out using windows?


----------



## GodofGrunts

It's satire my friend.


----------



## -Muggz-

hahahaha


----------



## Bryan Dale

With the endless possibilities of hardware configurations and continuously changing/new software/drivers/and viruses, its impossible to create a perfect OS. I wouldn't be bashing Windows for that. I've yet to see anyone do any better.


----------



## thiussat

I am registered Windows user #450,786,235,643


----------



## Html33

Epic fail thread is fail.


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Sounds like a windozer is butt-hurt...


----------



## simfreak47

Linux sucks!


----------



## bomfunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simfreak47*


Linux sucks!


I too would say that about Windows, but it's so broken it didn't even have a chance to suck before I gave up on it, so I can't honestly tell how much it actually does...


----------



## Html33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bomfunk*


I too would say that about Windows, but it's so broken it didn't even have a chance to suck before I gave up on it, so I can't honestly tell how much it actually does...


People like you piss me off more than anything.


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Html33*


People like you piss me off more than anything.


People like you make me laugh more than anything


----------



## lattyware

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the hundred gunner*


people like you make me laugh more than anything










+1


----------



## bomfunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Html33*


People like you piss me off more than anything.












Care to elaborate, my kind sir?


----------



## FatalityxZ

Windows is cool
Linux is cool
Now lets move on with our lives and worry about H1N1.


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FatalityxZ*


Windows is cool
Linux is cool
Now lets move on with our lives and worry about H1N1.


















It's not H1N1 I'm worried about, it's H3N2







. Too bad the public is too stupid to know that "swine flu" has existed about as long as humans have. I'll start worrying when a true pandemic occurs.


----------



## Gryph3n

I always get a chuckle out of this thread. Windows has made a product to distribute to the masses and has made a lot of money in doing so. Linux derivatives are out there as a way to sort of thumb your nose at the proprietary software world. Windows has a lot of good points but I always come back to Linux. Knowing how to use both efficiently has helped me a great deal to understand the various aspects of different operating systems and their uses. Not to mention giving me a skillset above the guys in my office who are strictly a Windows school of thought.

Think about it. M$ is out there to make money. So they cater to the general populus and create a product that is user friendly and people can understand. If M$ wants to continue to turn a profit then they are going to have to continue to stand by that premise of making money, which in turn is influenced by the general population.

Linux on the other hand is not proprietary software. Linux is free to use and distribute. However instead of a corporation developing the software, the people add and remove aspects to and from the different distributions. Thus creating the need for people to continue to use and develop on what is already there.

Now to go on and say one is better than the other is a tough call. Yeah ther are fanboys and nay-sayers for both schools, but think about it you get the best of everything in this case. In a world where you have so many choices, why knock it? Sure one may do something better than the other, but then there is reciprocity in different circumstances for each of the operating systems. I have used Windows for many years, I continue to use Windows today. I prefer linux over Windows, but so what.. The OP posted his original comment in satire about the differences between OS'es. The fact that the post has led to profanity and arrogance is simply sad. OS'es are out there to be used, tested, broken fixed, tweaked, tuned and manhandled. They are there for your use and abuse. Problems get reported fixes found and things get better. Enjoy it, its yours to do what you will with it, but please, bashing someone for their opinion is not really warranted.


----------



## Snogus

Probably the most bias thread on OCN, pure genius.


----------



## twich12

this thread makes me happy to know that their are other individuals on this earth that arent slow.... +rep for being right about windows, for you being cool about it now trying to force your opinion down someones throat, and neat sigs lol


----------



## tom.slick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


2) Openness
MS has also spent over a decade making Windows the most open platform possible, so that viruses written 5 years ago will still run on the latest computers with Vista SP1, and so that new viruses will work even more effectively.


Lies, all lies. I downloaded some ad-ware a few weeks ago and it didn't work, it just kept freezing my desktop.


----------



## UndertheGun

Funny how allowing viruses is open source. I get the joke and must agree at some level.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twich12* 
this thread makes me happy to know that their are other individuals on this earth that arent slow.... +rep for being right about windows, for you being cool about it now trying to force your opinion down someones throat, and neat sigs lol

Your post makes me unhappy to know that some people don't look at the date of the last post in a thread.


----------



## tom.slick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Your post makes me unhappy to know that some people don't look at the date of the last post in a thread.

4-5-6 months, a year later. It's still funny


----------



## error10

I've updated the original post with information specific to Windows 7. Enjoy!


----------



## GodofGrunts

Wow, revived! Off to the OP.


----------



## TFB

Oh lawd, I lol'd so hard.


----------



## coreyL

this smells like pure fanboyism.

Quote:



5) Drivers are a hassle.
Not any more. Now all you have to do is throw in the CDs that came with your system components and you can get all your drivers installed in just four or five hours. Sometimes you can even find updated drivers on the Internet. And if you're especially lucky, Windows will actually find the drivers for you


are you INSANE??

who the hell has that many drivers?!!?

i could BUILD A COMPUTER, PUT AN OS ON IT, THEN; THEN,...install the drivers in under 5 hours...assuming i dont perfect the cable management that is.

honestly it takes me about20 minutes or less to install alll of my drivers whic h was:

my p55 LE drivers

my 4890 driver

mouse and keyboard

wg111t driver

raid driver (in mobo cd)

xbox 360 wireless reciever driver

honestly i cant think of any driver else i needed cause i can print on my network easily.

that is such crap "in under 5 hours!" seriously are you assuming someone from geek squad is trying to install the drivers or an actual intelligent person? >.>

Quote:



1) Games
Windows is a great OS for playing video games, sometimes even exceeding dedicated game consoles. Microsoft put a lot of work in making sure that Windows is the best gaming OS available and it shows. They even have the best versions of Solitaire and Minesweeper available anywhere for any OS.


you are trying to sell people with minesweeper and solitaire??

Quote:



Now, if after reading through, you want to try Windows, that's great. If you are planning to, I recommend you use Windows 7 Home Premium. It only has a retail price of $199 so you'll save a lot of money over Windows 7 Ultimate which only has Texas Hold'em and a bunch of useless screensavers you'll never use anyway. Feel free to try out any version you like, of course.


HOME version... ONLY $200? damn i could get an entire netbook WITH an operating system for almost that much.

Quote:



9) Industry Support
Microsoft is good for the entire IT industry. Through the reasons shown above, Windows helps to drive a thriving business in PC hardware, software and support services, and this helps keep millions of people in East Asia employed.


yeah we all know this is the main source of MS's income. MS office forces people to use windows and direct x dominates the graphics area.

Quote:



8) Customization
Windows has way more internal settings than its control panel exposes, and with third-party software you can enable hidden features, reskin the GUI, destabilize your system, and much more. There are so many options available you can spend years just customizing your system until the next version of Windows comes out.


linux has way more options...

Quote:



6) Innovation
Windows was the first OS to ship a Texas Hold'em game. Though it doesn't come with your computer, you have to pay $319 for Windows 7 Ultimate, and then download it. By using as much bandwidth as possible, Microsoft helps to drive the growth of the Internet and faster download speeds for everyone. In addition, a new major version of Windows comes out about once every five to seven years. With every Microsoft office stocked with standup arcade games and pool tables, their programmers can easily think up new features over a game of 9-ball or Donkey Kong (!).


are you serious? who the hell wastes their time with texas holdem and would pay $320 for the primary reason to play it air go; why the hell would this be a factor.

Quote:



5) Performance
Microsoft has a team of highly skilled programmers dedicated to eliminating Windows performance wherever they can find it. And it shows: benchmarks for Vista are consistently lower than those for XP. Unfortunately much of the performance came back with Vista SP1, and Windows 7 gained even more performance. Microsoft is sure to fix this problem in the future.


yeah...imo microsoft's OS is a bunch of security holes that were patched up with golorfied electronic 1 and 0 band aids with a GUI full of eye candy. the OS is very bulky. if my computer wasnt so fast and i didnt care then i wouldnt even use MS. only reason i do use it is because MS pretty much forces all the programs i use to write code for MS otherwise OSX86 would be my primary OS.

at least give me some legit reasons why im going to buy in to this stuff. by the way ive been using windows 98 when i was 8 years old when i used to take apart my moms old pentium 1 computer apart and put it back together up to windows 7 now. i can say i actually do like linux and osx better but im kinda being gamer blackmailed in to using windows. im not even sure if windows 3.0, the first gui popular OS. do NOT tell me it was the first because i know thats BS... im pretty sure high end copying machines had some sort of linux with a gui on it.

edit: dont take this the wrong way man. im just pointing out some flaws and i MAY have over reacted to some ludicrous thoughts







i mean your self esteem, mental state, all else and ego no harm







its just my polite way of disagreeing ^_^

edit again:

Quote:



Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Hey, I warned you right at the top that it was satire!












srsly its still a bad thread even if it is sarcastic. its impossible to detect sarcasm by text alone pretty much btw. simple sarcasm is OFTEN mistaken for lack of intelligence when it is completely text based. sarcasm is mostly tonal and facial expression tbh.

that being said yo should at least tell the truth in how windows is bad instead of making up lies to make it look like you are an idiot trying to sell windows to people.

you should have pointed out the flaws intelligently that reside within the coding of windows instead of making up crap and looking like the legendary guy in my sig







then again i HATE codign and software and i am completely hardware interested in computers aside from gaming and music.


----------



## lattyware

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


this smells like pure fanboyism.


It's satire, my friend.









There is always a place for humour.

Maybe you should read this thread


----------



## Bloodfire

@CoreyL.. if you were one of those 'actual intelligent people' you would have read the beginning of his post... dictating that it's an obvious satire, just in case you missed it.

Mind you, I guess we should shelter and protect people who only partially read threads, and thus this whole thread should be obliterated... just in case it's misinterpreted...


----------



## Blade1000000

LOL this post is soo true... its made me laugh cuz yeh im tried of using windows and literally having to buy a new case because i punched a gigantic dent into my current one because windows gives u blue screens for no reason... o look @ that windows gave me a blue screen because i opened my inbox in outlook... o look @ that another blue screen... whats it this time.. doesnt like crysis.. another blue screen.. windows explorer fatal error.. another blue screen... dont know because whatever happened it took my data with it.... o look now theres a giant case mod in the shape of a fist... looks like i need a new chassis.


----------



## Bloodfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade1000000* 
LOL this post is soo true... its made me laugh cuz yeh im tried of using windows and literally having to buy a new case because i punched a gigantic dent into my current one because windows gives u blue screens for no reason... o look @ that windows gave me a blue screen because i opened my inbox in outlook... o look @ that another blue screen... whats it this time.. doesnt like crysis.. another blue screen.. windows explorer fatal error.. another blue screen... dont know because whatever happened it took my data with it.... o look now theres a giant case mod in the shape of a fist... looks like i need a new chassis.

If you have that many BSoDs, I'd assume either faulty hardware or PEBKAC... although ,why get a new chassis if you keep modding it with teh same mod anyway? :S


----------



## Blade1000000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bloodfire* 
If you have that many BSoDs, I'd assume either faulty hardware or PEBKAC... although ,why get a new chassis if you keep modding it with teh same mod anyway? :S

no these were teething problems i had when vista was released and i decided to go with the then new core 2 quad range...... so if u tried vista then u will know why i had to replace the chassis.... over mod


----------



## Bloodfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade1000000* 
no these were teething problems i had when vista was released and i decided to go with the then new core 2 quad range...... so if u tried vista then u will know why i had to replace the chassis.... over mod

lol, blocked Vista out of my memory... what is that mistake/accident/horrendous failure again?


----------



## Blade1000000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bloodfire* 
lol, blocked Vista out of my memory... what is that mistake/accident/horrendous failure again?










it was just vista being vista... gay, unstable, annoying, alot of things this site will just replace with an asterix, and just horrendous failure by a crap os... no hardware failure.. i still use the same hardware on 7.... no where near the ammount of problems vista had.... stupid manufacturers not giving us driver support full STOP.... Blue screen.... LOL


----------



## Bloodfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade1000000* 
it was just vista being vista... gay, unstable, annoying, alot of things this site will just replace with an asterix, and just horrendous failure by a crap os... no hardware failure.. i still use the same hardware on 7.... no where near the ammount of problems vista had.... stupid manufacturers not giving us driver support full STOP.... Blue screen.... LOL

haha, you misinterpreted my post. I was stating that I don't remember Vista, because it was so much of a failure that it hurt my brain and caused traumatic memory loss


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bloodfire* 
@CoreyL.. if you were one of those 'actual intelligent people' you would have read the beginning of his post... dictating that it's an obvious satire, just in case you missed it.

Mind you, I guess we should shelter and protect people who only partially read threads, and thus this whole thread should be obliterated... just in case it's misinterpreted...

forgive me if I read the billeted points instead?

I don't have thyme to read entire posts that big sometimes.

In any case either he is inserting rediculois hyperbolies or he doesn't know his stuff. Srsly 5 hours for drivers?? A genetically challenged MONKEY could assemble the required parts in a chasis and then install an os, then all of the drivers in under 5 hours. I am insulted by the fact this guy assumes everyone has the intelligence of an average geek squad employee.


----------



## Blade1000000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 
forgive me if I read the billeted points instead?

I don't have thyme to read entire posts that big sometimes.

In any case either he is inserting rediculois hyperbolies or he doesn't know his stuff. Srsly 5 hours for drivers?? A genetically challenged MONKEY could assemble the required parts in a chasis and then install an os, then all of the drivers in under 5 hours. I am insulted by the fact this guy assumes everyone has the intelligence of an average geek squad employee.

this is soo funny u seem really offended by this post... LOL

this guy made this thread as a giant joke.... hey if u wanna take it to heart then go and do it.. be as far as i can see you are the only one here that resembles the genetically challenged monkey... maybe you should get off your windows pc to save the last 2 IQ points you have so that you can rub them together and make fire to cook your dinner with..


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade1000000*


this is soo funny u seem really offended by this post... LOL

this guy made this thread as a giant joke.... hey if u wanna take it to heart then go and do it.. be as far as i can see you are the only one here that resembles the genetically challenged monkey... maybe you should get off your windows pc to save the last 2 IQ points you have so that you can rub them together and make fire to cook your dinner with..



You actually measure ones intelligence with the ammount of their IQ? That's like measuring how fit Someone is based on their height and weight only without any visual confirmation or tests to serve as a benchmark for how fit they are. Honestly I will tell you straight up that I was in special Ed in high school. My gpa was 1.2; My iq is 143, I have slight aspergers. This all means NOTHING to gauge my intelligence.


----------



## CryWin

All problems that I have with Windows are related to drivers or some other software I installed.

The only BSOD's I have had were from a faulty audio driver that would cause a random bsod caused by certain noises in games. Also from unstable overclocks.


----------



## evermooingcow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


srsly its still a bad thread even if it is sarcastic. its impossible to detect sarcasm by text alone pretty much btw. simple sarcasm is OFTEN mistaken for lack of intelligence when it is completely text based. sarcasm is mostly tonal and facial expression tbh.

that being said yo should at least tell the truth in how windows is bad instead of making up lies to make it look like you are an idiot trying to sell windows to people.

you should have pointed out the flaws intelligently that reside within the coding of windows instead of making up crap and looking like the legendary guy in my sig







then again i HATE codign and software and i am completely hardware interested in computers aside from gaming and music.


Did you ever read the below thread so it would make more sense?
http://www.overclock.net/operating-s...challenge.html


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evermooingcow*


Did you ever read the below thread so it would make more sense?
http://www.overclock.net/operating-s...challenge.html



Did you ever read the second edit of my post? This satire is just bad


----------



## error10

Sorry you didn't like it.

Unfortunately, you can't please everybody.


----------



## Dethredic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


You actually measure ones intelligence with the ammount of their IQ? That's like measuring how fit Someone is based on their height and weight only without any visual confirmation or tests to serve as a benchmark for how fit they are. Honestly I will tell you straight up that I was in special Ed in high school. My gpa was 1.2; My iq is 143, I have slight aspergers. This all means NOTHING to gauge my intelligence.


Hey my IQ is 189, jut checked on www.totallyfreeandlegitIQtest.com

How can you claim to not that the time to read the thread, then spend time to write a lengthy response?


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dethredic*


Hey my IQ is 189, jut checked on www.totallyfreeandlegitIQtest.com

How can you claim to not that the time to read the thread, then spend time to write a lengthy response?



Yeah sry bud, online tests don't count.

I went through about 12 hours of testiNg spread over a week or so.

The Dr's name was Dr zookerman; I only know how to phonetically spell it though.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


Yeah sry bud, online tests don't count.

I went through about 12 hours of testiNg spread over a week or so.

The Dr's name was Dr zookerman; I only know how to phonetically spell it though.


Neither does your opinion. This is online, where nothing counts, right?


----------



## GodofGrunts




----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts* 









Any reason people start crap over the interet and make it personal? You have to insult me directly when I mearly point out that his mehods are not effective.


----------



## Lord Xeb

If I didn't game, then I would have no use for windows. Other than that, and the fact that I am a computer nut. I have to know my temps and everything.


----------



## Bluescreen_Of_Death

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 
Any reason people start crap over the interet and make it personal? You have to insult me directly when I mearly point out that his mehods are not effective.


----------



## Blade1000000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 
You actually measure ones intelligence with the ammount of their IQ? That's like measuring how fit Someone is based on their height and weight only without any visual confirmation or tests to serve as a benchmark for how fit they are. Honestly I will tell you straight up that I was in special Ed in high school. My gpa was 1.2; My iq is 143, I have slight aspergers. This all means NOTHING to gauge my intelligence.

im glad ur not the only one... nd no i dont measure intelligence by IQ cuz thats like going heres a CPU call XX with clocks of 2.0 but XXX is 2.4 but its the same chip.... i know what u mean... but u dont need to get offended when people bag windows... its an os that has been going downhill for nearly a decade... i never finished high school but i have aspergers level 6... and my IQ is 172.. but i am currently doing a degree in computer science...


----------



## Bluescreen_Of_Death

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade1000000* 
im glad ur not the only one... nd no i dont measure intelligence by IQ cuz thats like going heres a CPU call XX with clocks of 2.0 but XXX is 2.4 but its the same chip.... i know what u mean... but u dont need to get offended when people bag windows... its an os that has been going downhill for nearly a decade... i never finished high school but i have aspergers level 6... and my IQ is 172.. but i am currently doing a degree in computer science...

Personally, I find it hard to believe you have an IQ over 100. Your lack of sentence structure and grammar [and proper use of such is part of the TOS by the way] disagrees with your claim. And while I agree that there's no way to quantify the 'smartness' of a person, I still think IQ is somewhat of an indicator. Personally, I just categorize people: 'Book smart', 'Street smart', or 'Common sense smart'.


----------



## lattyware

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade1000000*


im glad ur not the only one... nd no i dont measure intelligence by IQ cuz thats like going heres a CPU call XX with clocks of 2.0 but XXX is 2.4 but its the same chip.... i know what u mean... but u dont need to get offended when people bag windows... its an os that has been going downhill for nearly a decade... i never finished high school but i have aspergers level 6... and my IQ is 172.. but i am currently doing a degree in computer science...


You are the one breaking the rules by not using correct English. Check the TOS, shorthand (AKA: Textspeak) is not allowed on OCN. 'ur' is not an Enlgish word.

Whatever your IQ is, you are still stupid if you choose not to apply it.


----------



## Blade1000000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lattyware*


You are the one breaking the rules by not using correct English. Check the TOS, shorthand (AKA: Textspeak) is not allowed on OCN. 'ur' is not an Enlgish word.

Whatever your IQ is, you are still stupid if you choose not to apply it.


Ok fair enough. i just choose to type things like ur so i don't have to type the entire word and therefore saving time. I can use proper grammar and if you prefer it then i will. 
As for your doubt of my IQ level i don't see it as a sign of intelligence but a high level of logic and nothing more. Another well known Aspergers Syndrome trait is above average intelligence and below average social skills, but this is not the forum for that.


----------



## coreyL

well damn....at least i finished high school >.>
with a gpa of 1.2....

although 77 posts with one rep does indicate something









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade1000000*


Ok fair enough. i just choose to type things like ur so i don't have to type the entire word and therefore saving time. I can use proper grammar and if you prefer it then i will. 
As for your doubt of my IQ level i don't see it as a sign of intelligence but a high level of logic and nothing more. Another well known Aspergers Syndrome trait is above average intelligence and below average social skills, but this is not the forum for that.



i have aspergers and my social life wasnt effected by it much at all.


----------



## nsilva

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


(With apologies in advance to lattyware for the clear satire)

Windows.

This thread is aimed at the people who have heard the name, maybe even tried it in the past. This thread is aimed at getting people to try -- and I mean *really try* -- Windows. I see a lot of people commenting on Windows, saying why they don't use it, and a lot of what is being said is flat out wrong, misguided, or without proof or reason.

So, this is my challenge to you


I stopped quoting where I stopped reading. Here is my challenge to you:
STOP CARING!

Why is it such a big deal to you if someone doesn't want to use windows? It doesn't affect you in any way shape or form. Get over it. I can't believe you would put so much work in to a post just to try and get people to change THEIR minds.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade1000000*


I can use proper grammar and if you prefer it then i will.


I will.*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade1000000*


As for your doubt of my IQ level i don't see it as a sign of intelligence but a high level of logic and nothing more.


Here we have it folks! After years and years of science and education comparing IQ to intelligence, we have yet again been duped! This man knows it all.

And you don't save time by shortening words. I'm pretty sure if you took the fastest typing people in the world and told them to shorten their words, they would smack you in the face and call you stupid. If you actually type words you will become faster, have a better knowledge of your keyboard layout, use all of your fingers, and you will be able to structure words much better because you will have a better feeling overall for the English language. Maybe your "high" IQ doesn't understand, but using short-hand typing like that makes you seem dull and illiterate, and it also belittles the content of your post/essay/etc because of the way an educated person has to read it. We're not trying to translate content, we're trying to read content.

In summary, you better everyone by typing in a coherent and literate manner.


----------



## lattyware

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade1000000*


Ok fair enough. i just choose to type things like ur so i don't have to type the entire word and therefore saving time. I can use proper grammar and if you prefer it then i will. 
As for your doubt of my IQ level i don't see it as a sign of intelligence but a high level of logic and nothing more. Another well known Aspergers Syndrome trait is above average intelligence and below average social skills, but this is not the forum for that.


Saving time? If you can type at a speed above around 2 keys a minute, you save virtually nothing, and it a) is against the TOS for OCN, b) makes the forum look less reliable, c) makes other people spend longer decyphering your message and d) makes you look like an idiot.


----------



## TheSprunk

This was a good laugh. I applaud you


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nsilva*


I stopped quoting where I stopped reading.


Then the rest of your post is completely irrelevant. And I would know, because I read all of it, as well as the OP.

I suggest you go back and read the OP. You might be surprised at it


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobdragster*


....My mom has and my grandpa has, but I fixed both of those in about 15-30min time. I just don't see what the fuss is about malicious software. It's not hard to avoid...



Let me relate this story before you continue: One of me good buddy's father got his computer hacked into with a remote admin app. They emptied his paypal ($2400), deleted hotmail account (money can't replace years of lost emails) and then shut him out of his computer. this just happened two days ago. Tell me how you avoid that. fyi, there was WEP and WPA security on his network and NOD32 on his computer.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

hahaha, love it.


----------



## Mr_Torch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie* 
Let me relate this story before you continue: One of me good buddy's father got his computer hacked into with a remote admin app. They emptied his paypal ($2400), deleted hotmail account (money can't replace years of lost emails) and then shut him out of his computer. this just happened two days ago. Tell me how you avoid that. fyi, there was WEP and WPA security on his network and NOD32 on his computer.

Only use WPA2. WEP is easy to get into.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr_Torch*


Only use WPA2. WEP is easy to get into.


You're missing the point. This didn't have to be done wirelessly. It could have been over the internet.


----------



## TFB

WPA and WPA2 can be cracked. Not sure what that has to do with malicious software though.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*


Let me relate this story before you continue: One of me good buddy's father got his computer hacked into with a remote admin app. They emptied his paypal ($2400), deleted hotmail account (money can't replace years of lost emails) and then shut him out of his computer. this just happened two days ago. Tell me how you avoid that. fyi, there was WEP and WPA security on his network and NOD32 on his computer.


Um, you use Linux?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


(With apologies in advance to lattyware for the clear satire)

Windows.

This thread is aimed at the people who have heard the name, maybe even tried it in the past. This thread is aimed at getting people to try -- and I mean *really try* -- Windows. I see a lot of people commenting on Windows, saying why they don't use it, and a lot of what is being said is flat out wrong, misguided, or without proof or reason.

So, this is my challenge to you: Try Windows properly (read on for what I mean) -- and _then_ form an opinion. One outcome could be you running Windows, but at the same time the outcome could be you saying "Windows simply isn't practical for me to use daily" or "I tried it, and I don't like it, *and here's why*." This is not a thread of zealotry telling you that Windows is the best operating system made and everyone should run it right now, no exceptions. That simply isn't true.

Now I've used Windows since version 3.0 and DOS before that and I am telling you that Windows is worth trying -- that you might find it better. There is a reason for this. Windows is an extremely good OS that has a lot of upsides. Windows users tend to be proactive about their OS, partly because of the Microsoft philosophy, and partly because they were in the same place you were before, and 'saw the light,' as it were.

There are a great number of reasons why you might want to run Windows. "Came with my computer," "I was already taxed for it," "everybody understands it" might be arguments you've heard before but I am going to try to give you some real reasons.

1) Games
Windows is a great OS for playing video games, sometimes even exceeding dedicated game consoles. Microsoft put a lot of work in making sure that Windows is the best gaming OS available and it shows. They even have the best versions of Solitaire and Minesweeper available anywhere for any OS.

2) Openness
MS has also spent over a decade making Windows the most open platform possible, so that viruses written 5 to 10 years ago will still run on the latest computers with Vista SP1 and Windows 7, and so that new viruses will work even more effectively. Internet Explorer and Windows Mail (formerly Outlook Express) have been specially designed to make sure that you can easily download viruses and spyware, just as soon as you disable the highly obnoxious security features which help prevent it.

With the advent of 64-bit Windows, there are very few viruses and spyware that actually work on the 64-bit platform (since they mostly all assume the platform is 32 bits and act accordingly) but as more and more people make the switch, virus writers will also switch to 64-bit.

3) Choice
Everybody is different and so some people want to run things other than what Microsoft ships with the OS and the automatically installed viruses and spyware available from the Internet. Windows has available millions of third-party software packages which do everything under the sun, and some of them actually work. A special class of software will uninstall viruses and spyware from your computer, but not all of them, since some are required to keep the IT support industry in business.

4) Reliability
Over the years Microsoft has made Windows even more reliable, by having the computer automatically restart when a STOP error occurs, and automatically checking the Internet to find a nonexistent solution to the problem. In accordance with choice, you can disable this so that you can stare at the blue screen of death all day if you want. Windows adds hundreds of new APIs for hardware drivers to generate STOP errors with each release.

5) Performance
Microsoft has a team of highly skilled programmers dedicated to eliminating Windows performance wherever they can find it. And it shows: benchmarks for Vista are consistently lower than those for XP. Unfortunately much of the performance came back with Vista SP1, and Windows 7 gained even more performance. Microsoft is sure to fix this problem in the future.

6) Innovation
Windows was the first OS to ship a Texas Hold'em game. Though it doesn't come with your computer, you have to pay $319 for Windows 7 Ultimate, and then download it. By using as much bandwidth as possible, Microsoft helps to drive the growth of the Internet and faster download speeds for everyone. In addition, a new major version of Windows comes out about once every five to seven years. With every Microsoft office stocked with standup arcade games and pool tables, their programmers can easily think up new features over a game of 9-ball or Donkey Kong (!).

7) Looks
Every new release of Windows improves on the look and feel of the operating system. With an upgraded GUI design, new artwork, backgrounds and screen savers, Windows 7 looks better than ever. You can always count on Microsoft to have a visually appealing operating system which requires expensive graphics cards to take full advantage of, just in order to view the upgraded GUI. This helps to keep the video card industry in business.

8) Customization
Windows has way more internal settings than its control panel exposes, and with third-party software you can enable hidden features, reskin the GUI, destabilize your system, and much more. There are so many options available you can spend years just customizing your system until the next version of Windows comes out.

9) Industry Support
Microsoft is good for the entire IT industry. Through the reasons shown above, Windows helps to drive a thriving business in PC hardware, software and support services, and this helps keep millions of people in East Asia employed.

These are just some of the reasons you might want to run Windows.

Now you are probably thinking there are some good reasons not to run my challenge, like:

1) I can't be bothered to learn something new.
This is true, and ignorance is bliss. People don't want to have to set everything up, and I sympathize with this, but it does pay off. In the end, if you can't be bothered, you can't be bothered. I'm just trying to say I think you should be bothered. If you use Windows long enough, you may wind up smashing your PC with a sledgehammer and having to buy a whole new PC. This helps create PC industry jobs, both in Asia and right here in the U.S. where they're desperately needed.

2) I don't want to lose everything!
You don't have to -- dual booting is there! Installing Windows does not mean removing your normal OS though Windows will helpfully hide it from you. It's easy enough to find again though and go back and forth if you want.

3) I need my command line power!
Well you're in luck because Windows now comes with PowerShell which is a totally revamped command line environment with the word "power" in its name and where none of the commands make any sense whatsoever. For a more traditional experience you can also install Services for Unix which has a more traditional command line environment that Microsoft purchased in the 1980s and never updated.

4) I tried Windows a while ago and I didn't find it interesting.
Yeah, 2000 wasn't as interesting as XP, and XP wasn't as interesting as Vista, and Vista isn't as interesting as Windows 7. Remember Windows is a moving operating system -- if you haven't tried Windows in five years or so, I would recommend you try it again -- you might be pleasantly surprised and find a whole new set of problems to resolve.

5) Drivers are a hassle.
Not any more. Now all you have to do is throw in the CDs that came with your system components and you can get all your drivers installed in just four or five hours. Sometimes you can even find updated drivers on the Internet. And if you're especially lucky, Windows will actually find the drivers for you.

Now, if after reading through, you want to try Windows, that's great. If you are planning to, I recommend you use Windows 7 Home Premium. It only has a retail price of $199 so you'll save a lot of money over Windows 7 Ultimate which only has Texas Hold'em and a bunch of useless screensavers you'll never use anyway. Feel free to try out any version you like, of course.

There are some common pitfalls to avoid:

1) Windows isn't Linux.
Don't expect everything to be the same. Don't expect to run the exact same software. Don't expect everything to work the same way. Ask around when you need to do something so a more experienced Windows user can tell you how to work around Windows' design flaws, and go with the flow.

2) Installing it and never booting it.
You won't like Windows if you just go in and "try it out." You'll get bored staring at Defrag, and boot back to Linux. Actually do tasks you want to complete in Windows. It usually takes 3 to 7 days of continuous use for you to get locked in, and 90 to 120 days of use to start suffering permanent brain damage. So you need to actually try to use Windows even if it is frustrating those first few days.

3) Trying it for 10 minutes and deciding it's too much hassle.
Windows isn't hard to use, but it does take several days to customize your desktop and to install all the little apps and utilities that other OSes already come with but Windows doesn't. The big hurdle to get past is the first week or two of usage where you're still setting everything up.

So that is it. My challenge is given. Run Windows for a few weeks properly, booting into other OSes as little as possible, and see what you think. Please don't respond before doing this -- the point of this thread is not to argue my points. Try it out and you might be pleasantly surprised.

I strongly believe Windows is a great OS, and should have a larger userbase, simply because it is a better and easier to use OS than people seem to think.

*Sig Messages:*

I did error10's Windows Challenge and *I now have a codependent relationship with Windows!*









Code:


Code:


I did [thread=402133]error10's Windows Challenge[/thread] and [b]I now have a codependent relationship with Windows![/b] :heart:

I did error10's Windows Challenge and *Windows now runs me!*









Code:


Code:


I did [thread=402133]error10's Windows Challenge[/thread] and [b]Windows now runs me![/b] :specool:

I did error10's Windows Challenge and *I now have lost two IQ points!*









Code:


Code:


I did [thread=402133]error10's Windows Challenge[/thread] and [b]I now have lost two IQ points![/b] :2cents:

I did error10's Windows Challenge and *I now live in a mental institution!*









Code:


Code:


I did [thread=402133]error10's Windows Challenge[/thread] and [b]I now live in a mental institution![/b] :sick:


Agreed...


----------



## Spritanium

First post in a nutshell:

"DERP, I DON'T USE WINDOWS
I'M COOL AND EDGY"


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spritanium* 
First post in a nutshell:

"DERP, I DON'T USE WINDOWS
I'M COOL AND EDGY"

Thanks for your input. Do you have something substantive to say?


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Thanks for your input. Do you have something substantive to say?

I use Windows because I've never had any serious problems with it. I don't have a desire to try anything else.

To me, Windows is the best choice for an OS because nearly all hardware and software is designed with it in mind. If that makes it more susceptible to viruses, big deal. That's what common sense is for.


----------



## lattyware

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spritanium*


I use Windows because I've never had any serious problems with it. I don't have a desire to try anything else.

To me, Windows is the best choice for an OS because nearly all hardware and software is designed with it in mind. If that makes it more susceptible to viruses, big deal. That's what common sense is for.


So what you are saying is, ignorance is bliss, and other people use it so I should.

Right. Great plan. I seriously hope you only use that logic for choice of operating systems.


----------



## error10

Ignorance is my whole philosophy of life! I don't want to have to learn anything. It's hard and I'm so much happier if I can just sit and watch Dancing with the Stars and play COD:MW2 all night. And look how good my life is! I have a great job as the assistant manager at Taco Bell! Why bother?


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lattyware*


So what you are saying is, ignorance is bliss, and other people use it so I should.

Right. Great plan. I seriously hope you only use that logic for choice of operating systems.


Ignorance is bliss? What the **** are you talking about?

I don't use Windows because other people do; I use it because everything I use is compatible with it. Stop putting words in my mouth.

If you're so concerned about being unique that you feel the need to use an OS that is more difficult to use and less convenient than Windows, be my guest. But I don't need to be talked down to like that.


----------



## TFB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spritanium*


Ignorance is bliss? What the **** are you talking about?

I don't use Windows because other people do; I use it because everything I use is compatible with it. Stop putting words in my mouth.

If you're so concerned about being unique that you feel the need to use an OS that is more difficult to use and less convenient than Windows, be my guest. But I don't need to be talked down to like that.


How is linux more difficult to use and how is it less convenient than Windows?


----------



## Darius Silver

@Spritanium

I don't think you can say a certain OS is the best unless you actually tried more then one. Else wise, no one will take what you say serious as everything you have to say will be one sided.

I'm sure if anyone took a few months of using/learning Linux (like we all presumably did with Windows when we first tried it ex: Win95/98) it would be a pretty smooth experience from then on.

I myself have never used Linux, but I don't assume it sucks just because I never bothered to learn it.

Regardless, I find this thread humorous


----------



## lattyware

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spritanium*


Ignorance is bliss? What the **** are you talking about?

I don't use Windows because other people do; I use it because everything I use is compatible with it. Stop putting words in my mouth.

If you're so concerned about being unique that you feel the need to use an OS that is more difficult to use and less convenient than Windows, be my guest. But I don't need to be talked down to like that.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spritanium*


I use Windows because I've never had any serious problems with it. I don't have a desire to try anything else.

To me, Windows is the best choice for an OS because nearly all hardware and software is designed with it in mind. If that makes it more susceptible to viruses, big deal. That's what common sense is for.


You said 'I don't have a desire to try anything else.' - that means that you can't say how good or bad Linux is, and don't want to find out.

Is that not the essense of the phrase 'ignorance is bliss'?

'Everything is compatible with it.' Right. That is other people using it (and making stuff for it) and it's the reason you are using it.
In reality, compatability really isn't a problem under Linux. There is enough excellent native software and drivers these days.

I couldn't care less about being unique. Hell, if I did, don't you think I'd go and run something more obscure? Linux is pretty popular these days. I also doubt I'd go around reccomending people use it if I want to be unique.

The reason I use Linux is because it is MORE convinient, and easier to use.

Windows is horrible, I have to update software manually, worry about antivirus software, buy software, update when microsoft thinks it's right, do things the microsoft way, can't customise things how I want them, get locked into proprietry formats, and has generally worse software, from my exeperience.

I find Linux far easier to use. Everything is automatically managed for me with a package manager, but I can still choose to have super-fine control where I want it, and it all seamlessly blends. I can choose exactly what I want.

Please don't tell me Linux is hard to use and inconvinient. If I ever thought that I'd use another OS in a second.

If Windows was free and was in the minority, and Linux was expensive and popular, I'd still use Linux - because it is what I want to use.

You? You self-admittedly have never tried the alternatives and don't know.

Ignorance.

It was never intended as a personal attack, but rather a factual statement.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Ignorance is my whole philosophy of life! I don't want to have to learn anything. It's hard and I'm so much happier if I can just sit and watch Dancing with the Stars and play COD:MW2 all night. And look how good my life is! I have a great job as the assistant manager at Taco Bell! Why bother?











Sigged my friend. You have finally dethroned Sandwich rant.


----------



## TFB

Linux users are cold blooded lol ^


----------



## sillymansam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFB*


Linux users are cold blooded lol ^



That's what I tell the blood drive cultists that come to my school added with a cold stare to creep them out more *cold stare*


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts* 









Sigged my friend. You have finally dethroned Sandwich rant.

It's my whole purpose in life to write things worthy of being quoted. In reality, that is exactly how I make money.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
It's my whole purpose in life to write things worthy of being quoted. In reality, that is exactly how I make money.









Well kind sir, may I offer you a bow and let you know that you have become quotable to me.


----------



## dham

I use Linux(fedora for mail,web,ftp) everyday at work and I wouldn't wish that on 95% of computer users. Even if you do use KDE which is a hell of a lot better than GNOME it's still nothing like windows, from a simplistic viewpoint. You still have to do command line to get down and dirty. Being that 95% of computer users do not understand what a command line in...you see my point.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dham*


I use Linux(fedora for mail,web,ftp) everyday at work and I wouldn't wish that on 95% of computer users. Even if you do use KDE which is a hell of a lot better than GNOME it's still nothing like windows, from a simplistic viewpoint. You still have to do command line to get down and dirty. Being that 95% of computer users do not understand what a command line in...you see my point.


Erm... If you'd stop using Fedora core 4 and be up to date like the rest of us. I used Ubuntu for almost a full year without knowing what the command line was.


----------



## dham

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts*


Erm... If you'd stop using Fedora core 4 and be up to date like the rest of us. I used Ubuntu for almost a full year without knowing what the command line was.


How'd you know we were still using Fedora 4? /NOT sarcastic.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dham*


How'd you know we were still using Fedora 4? /NOT sarcastic.


Because that's when ease of use starting going up exponentially so I just assumed.


----------



## dham

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts* 
Because that's when ease of use starting going up exponentially so I just assumed.

Haha. That's pretty funny that you are right. Although I don't find it any harder than current distros honestly.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dham*


Haha. That's pretty funny that you are right. Although I don't find it any harder than current distros honestly.


"Ease of use" should mean "Lack of using terminal" in this case.


----------



## el-John-o

<Clears throat> to the tune of Jingle Bells everybody!!

Nine-tenths of a gig,
Biggest ever seen,
God, this program's big--
MS Word 15!
Comes on ten CDs,
And requires--damn!
Word is fine, but jeez--
16 gigs of RAM?!

Oh! Microsoft, Microsoft,
Bloatware all the way!
I've sat here installing Word
Since breakfast yesterday!
Oh! Microsoft, Microsoft,
Moderation, please.
Guess you hadn't noticed:
huge drives don't grow on trees!

From an old MacWorld issue, slightly updated







(Original words were "30 MEGS of RAM, and "10 gig drives don't grow on trees". But I figured it was easier to change the words than to get flamed







)


----------



## Emperor

I read this thread every couple of months for a good laugh....


----------



## GodofGrunts

It is a good laugh isn't it?


----------



## Pandabrother

I lol'd


----------



## 8ight

tl;dr Just kidding that was flipping hilarious!!!


----------



## skylarhawk

Good laughs.
The thread was destined for a flame war from the start.
Still, nothing like a bit of good satire to make my morning.
Well written error10


----------



## Rob0tuss1n




----------



## N2Gaming

I need some Texas Hold Em... linky please
NVM I found it and was not able to play it.







I did not get any cards when I clicked on the spin button.


----------



## lattyware

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I need some Texas Hold Em... linky please


http://www.pokerth.net/


----------



## srsdude

I am not happy with all this sarcasm.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *srsdude* 
I am not happy with all this sarcasm.

I'm not happy with you lack of sarcasm.


----------



## mushroomboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts*


I'm not happy with you lack of sarcasm.


I don't like broccoli!


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushroomboy*


I don't like broccoli!


Well I love mushrooms!


----------



## hajile

bump


----------



## StuffStuff1

Wow.. Windows is awsome i really dont know what you guys are talking about. I perfer it over Linux. And yes i have used linux for several years.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StuffStuff1*


Wow.. Windows is awsome i really dont know what you guys are talking about. I perfer it over Linux. And yes i have used linux for several years.


Start with post #1.









(And realize that it's mostly satire.)


----------



## StuffStuff1

Windows hater


----------



## anon-nick

oh ok good. its satire. i mean, what other choice does a consumer have when they buy a PC.


----------



## jethro_static

I've tried Windows and OSX on the same machine (Dual Boot). I can't say WIndows can outperform OSX. OSX elevates the Hardware to another level. But I will still be loyal to Windows because it's where I started. I just don't use it that much anymore.


----------



## floatingDivs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StuffStuff1;12972201*
> Wow.. Windows is awsome i really dont know what you guys are talking about. I perfer it over Linux. And yes i have used linux for several years.


Not the brightest tool in the shed, are we now?

Also, holy moly, did Spiritanium get obliterated or what?!?


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

been on windowz for soome time sence my liunx HD went bad
and now I like to kill M$
why the hell do upeople use it
let alone pay for it


----------



## srsdude

I grew up with Windows. Been there since Windows 98.


----------



## Transhour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo;13068723*
> been on windowz for soome time sence my liunx HD went bad
> and now I like to kill M$
> why the hell do upeople use it
> let alone pay for it


they be hoping to return to the glory days of windows 3.1







...


----------



## tout

I really wish developers would support Linux as much as Windows. Linux is the perfect operating system except for some driver issues and gaming.


----------



## ____

i tried lunix but can't go online becuse they're was no internet explore


----------



## evermooingcow

I have anger management issues when it comes to Windows. I really can't explain why the smallest issues piss me off so much.


----------



## Bluescreen_Of_Death

Quote:



Originally Posted by *____*


i tried lunix but can't go online becuse they're was no internet explore


----------



## jethro_static

Quote:



Originally Posted by *____*


i tried lunix but can't go online becuse they're was no internet explore


ftw!


----------



## Devoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;13070038*
> i tried lunix but can't go online becuse they're was no internet explore


In order to get my dad to use Google Chrome I had to change it's icon to the Internet Explorer icon. I still laugh to this day every time I see him go on the web.

~Devoid~


----------



## srsdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;13070038*
> i tried lunix but can't go online becuse they're was no internet explore


this made my day


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Man, the only thing I lack is good flash. Everything else is super-duper! I run games and MS Office under wine, I can emulate Win in vbox. I really don't understand why anyone would want to run an OS that takes forever to boot, you gotta wait for all the antivius and spyware/malware stuff to get loaded. And the weekly defrag sucks big donkey balls. I'll take my linux any day of the week. And to all the gamers out there, I have a PS and an xbox, I don't need my comp that, tyvm


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*


Man, the only thing I lack is good flash. Everything else is super-duper! I run games and MS Office under wine, I can emulate Win in vbox. I really don't understand why anyone would want to run an OS that takes forever to boot, you gotta wait for all the antivius and spyware/malware stuff to get loaded. And the weekly defrag sucks big donkey balls. I'll take my linux any day of the week. And to all the gamers out there, I have a PS and an xbox, I don't need my comp that, tyvm










But... but... Your games and MS Office were DESIGNED for Windows!

And why wouldn't you want six anti-malware programs loaded? Are you trying to put the computer security industry out of business?!?!?

And... Defrag is great. It's a powerful tool for meditation! Just start it up, and then relax and clear your mind as you watch your data move around. Thoroughly relaxing and restorative! And the best part is, it gets rid of all other distractions since you can't do anything else anyway.


----------



## vspec

posting in fail thread.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vspec*


posting in fail thread.


----------



## Precision_PC

I feel so much dumber now, thanks OP!


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*


I feel so much dumber now, thanks OP!


Glad to help! Enjoy your new Windows PC!


----------



## Spooony

In this day and age. Everyone has come custom to 1 click apps making them lazy to learn things. That's why most people don't bother with Linux. I'm sure most Linux users are windows users aswell. Its the other way around trying to get windows users to use Linux. Its a free os at your disposal use it by dual boot or virtual machine. It might save you one day


----------



## vspec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


----------



## Rubble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Devoid*


In order to get my dad to use Google Chrome I had to change it's icon to the Internet Explorer icon. I still laugh to this day every time I see him go on the web.

~Devoid~


LOL, my dad calls it Enternet ("E" logo)


----------



## Uncle Dolans

You have persuaded me to stick with Windows, thankyou.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Pure gold, I love it


----------

